# Kennedy Landscaping



## KL&M Snow Div.

Since the mods closed the other thread because supposedly it was off topic. Thats not me on the blower... I aint got much but what I do have I use it to its fullest and make money off of it. I plan to get another truck sometime over the summer maybe, or a nice two stage but not sure yet. Hoping for the truck but we'll see. I'll have more pictures as winter moves along.


----------



## born2farm

Its good to see anoher young kid out working. I dont have much either but be proud of what you have. Someday it will pay off!!


----------



## MileHigh

personally I don't think the 2-stage will work good for your area...

Sitck with single stages, save up for a truck and plow. and don't waste your money on a overweight 2 stager.

JMO.


----------



## born2farm

I agree with bladescape. I would personally save up for a plow. Possibly look for a ATV with a plow. I have had very good luck with mine and personaly would not a take a truck over it on my driveways. A plow will be faster then a blower, untill you get 8-12in IMHO.


----------



## the_mayor

KL&M Snow Div.;936571 said:


> Since the mods closed the other thread because supposedly it was off topic. Thats not me on the blower... I aint got much but what I do have I use it to its fullest and make money off of it. I plan to get another truck sometime over the summer maybe, or a nice two stage but not sure yet. Hoping for the truck but we'll see. I'll have more pictures as winter moves along.
> View attachment 68834
> 
> 
> View attachment 68835
> 
> 
> View attachment 68836


Why don't you just put the blower in the bed of the truck?


----------



## AndyTblc

yeah keep your single stage and use that for walks and stuff then the new truck with a plow will work great


----------



## blk90s13

the_mayor;936874 said:


> Why don't you just put the blower in the bed of the truck?


x2 .............


----------



## caddytruck89

Here we go again!!! Keep those awsome pictures coming. You should hall your blower around on a trailer, just in case you need to put the gate down.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

born2farm;936783 said:


> Its good to see anoher young kid out working. I dont have much either but be proud of what you have. Someday it will pay off!!


Thanks, thats my plan


BladeScape;936795 said:


> personally I don't think the 2-stage will work good for your area...
> 
> Sitck with single stages, save up for a truck and plow. and don't waste your money on a overweight 2 stager.
> 
> JMO.


I'm really hoping for that second truck


born2farm;936816 said:


> I agree with bladescape. I would personally save up for a plow. Possibly look for a ATV with a plow. I have had very good luck with mine and personaly would not a take a truck over it on my driveways. A plow will be faster then a blower, untill you get 8-12in IMHO.


I've thought about an ATV too instead of a truck but I'm just not sure.


the_mayor;936874 said:


> Why don't you just put the blower in the bed of the truck?


Too much crap to work around back there.


AndyTblc;936964 said:


> yeah keep your single stage and use that for walks and stuff then the new truck with a plow will work great


Thats probably whats going to end up happening.


----------



## Mike_PS

then let's keep the thread ON TOPIC and we won't need to close it again


----------



## EGLC

KL&M Snow Div.;937022 said:


> Too much crap to work around back there.


maybe you should try organizing it. that carry rack looks like crap and just adds length to your truck....dont want to be backing into a parked car since you dont have insurance....doubt auto will cover you since you're out working....


----------



## AndyTblc

Austin were those first 2 pics of just drifts? In the 2nd picture it looks like there wasn't even any snow in the middle unless you salted


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

AndyTblc;937116 said:


> Austin were those first 2 pics of just drifts? In the 2nd picture it looks like there wasn't even any snow in the middle unless you salted


I did salt but yeah there are alot of drifts around.


----------



## EGLC

KL&M Snow Div.;937156 said:


> I did salt but yeah there are alot of drifts around.


you better not be putting down rock salt otherwise you're going to be replacing that concrete driveway soon and bye-bye all the $ you have for the 2nd truck you want.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Its not.......


----------



## deere615

EGLC;937162 said:


> you better not be putting down rock salt otherwise you're going to be replacing that concrete driveway soon and bye-bye all the $ you have for the 2nd truck you want.


Its all about what the customer wants. I have had to put rock salt on nice concrete drives before because customers dont want to pay extra for calcium. I tell them the differences. Now if you put salt when they requested calcium that could get you into trouble but otherwise its what they pay for... hes not gunna have to be replaces driveways...


----------



## WIPensFan

That little Toro can't be cuttin the mustard. I had one of those 20 Yrs ago and used it for walks and steps. Was great for that. For $650.00 you can buy a new Toro or for less money maybe one that is a year or two old. Either way it will pay for itself in less than a season because you can do more accounts easier. Just use the pup for smaller areas. Make room in the bed of your truck, it won't take up that much space. BTW I really like your truck. If your trying to make money at this, you have to spend a little.

MJD. you owe me some non-deleted nasty posts for getting this thread back on track!


----------



## cpsnowremoval

with a more expensive snowblower he would have to worry more about theft with it hangin off the end of the truck.


----------



## AndyTblc

Probly with any snowblower in the back of a truck you should have it locked, maybe a cable or even better a chain with some kind of a lock


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Michael J. Donovan;937036 said:


> then let's keep the thread ON TOPIC and we won't need to close it again


Should make this post bold...


----------



## EGLC

SuperdutyShane;939835 said:


> Should make this post bold...


or just made it the new title of the thread  :salute:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

EGLC;940249 said:


> or just made it the new title of the thread  :salute:


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU

EGLC;937162 said:


> you better not be putting down rock salt otherwise you're going to be replacing that concrete driveway soon and bye-bye all the $ you have for the 2nd truck you want.


http://www.saltinstitute.org/Uses-benefits


----------



## EGLC

JohnnyU;941519 said:


> http://www.saltinstitute.org/Uses-benefits


 what does that have to do with what I said


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, if you want to have a salt discussion then start a thread in the ice management forum

thanks


----------



## WIPensFan

Started a new thread in the Ice control forum. Lets hear it all, I'm interested.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;941600 said:


> Started a new thread in the Ice control forum. Lets hear it all, I'm interested.


Good work! 

Here is a link.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95897

EGLC, I would like to know too.


----------



## snocrete

Michael J. Donovan;941542 said:


> ok guys, if you want to have a salt discussion then start a thread in the ice management forum
> 
> thanks


:laughing:...I'm sorry, but all I can do is visualize you shaking your head. You have to admit its kind of funny.


----------



## show-n-go

oh boy not again.. The other one has only been gone for a few day's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EGLC;940249 said:


> or just made it the new title of the thread  :salute:





EGLC;941537 said:


> what does that have to do with what I said


You tell us, you're the one that took it off topic.


----------



## stonewellmark

Come on Mr.Kennedy lets see some pics. your in the pics forum, lets keep it movin', if you have to take apicture of a mailbox that you blew snow on or something....


----------



## MileHigh

Mark Oomkes;942008 said:


> You tell us, you're the one that took it off topic.


exactly....

Nice pics Kennedy...

Anymore snow coming your way?


----------



## bossman22

hey austin you go out on sunday? We did we ended up at about 1.5 but everyone called instead of the trigger so I was happy. Hopefully the snow pulls through tomorrow and wednesday. Here in Wichita were supposed to get about 3-4"!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

AndyTblc;937116 said:


> Austin were those first 2 pics of just drifts? In the 2nd picture it looks like there wasn't even any snow in the middle unless you salted


Yeah they were just drifts, it was around 5 inches in other places.


stonewellmark;942025 said:


> Come on Mr.Kennedy lets see some pics. your in the pics forum, lets keep it movin', if you have to take apicture of a mailbox that you blew snow on or something....


Haha


BladeScape;942219 said:


> exactly....
> 
> Nice pics Kennedy...
> 
> Anymore snow coming your way?


Looks like we may have a decent storm coming in starting tomorrow night. Its gonna be a rough one too because I go back to school on Wednesday morning.


bossman22;942810 said:


> hey austin you go out on sunday? We did we ended up at about 1.5 but everyone called instead of the trigger so I was happy. Hopefully the snow pulls through tomorrow and wednesday. Here in Wichita were supposed to get about 3-4"!


Yeah I was out most the night on Sunday, I was out on Saturday night and finished up on Sunday morning though around 9ish.


----------



## bossman22

Awesome!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Had a pretty nice storm come through this weekend...this first batch is from round one. Had about four inches when I first went out. Been working steadily on getting things cleared off for the last three days. Round two brought another four inches at a few of my accounts and about two at the others. Also I just got the snow removal at an apartment complex and the guy was extremely happy so he wants me to bid on the lawn for the summer. Said the last guy didn't do too good of a job so I may get lucky.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Second part of the storm.... the long sidewalks are on the back side of the complex.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

A few truck pictures from the storm....


----------



## Deerewashed

so all you o is the walks at the complex...if not a 4x4 may be a smart purchase...and a nice plow


----------



## EGLC

do you go out by yourself? you really need to get yourself a plow truck over summer, should sell the 1fiddy and get a 2fiddy w/ plow bro....looking good


----------



## deere615

Sidewalks look like a good gig. I wish I woulda got the plowing at the hotel I did work at. The sidewalks there are about 10times that much and would have been a ton of work but the owner doesnt even bother to clean them, just plows the drive lanes and thats it.

Hopefully you get the lawn work that will be nice. Looking good keep it up!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Deerewashed;981101 said:


> so all you o is the walks at the complex...if not a 4x4 may be a smart purchase...and a nice plow


Yeah I'm still not real sure what I want to do yet.


EGLC;981104 said:


> do you go out by yourself? you really need to get yourself a plow truck over summer, should sell the 1fiddy and get a 2fiddy w/ plow bro....looking good


Yeah I'm not quite sure yet, thanks. I go out by myself. 


deere615;981116 said:


> Sidewalks look like a good gig. I wish I woulda got the plowing at the hotel I did work at. The sidewalks there are about 10times that much and would have been a ton of work but the owner doesnt even bother to clean them, just plows the drive lanes and thats it.
> 
> Hopefully you get the lawn work that will be nice. Looking good keep it up!


Thanks, I sure hope I get it.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

you need a 4x4 with a plow man


----------



## badabing1512

those toro now throwers suck pissed thru 4 last year but maybe it was the tards working, better luck witht he single stage 2500s


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

badabing1512;985171 said:


> those toro now throwers suck pissed thru 4 last year but maybe it was the tards working, better luck witht he single stage 2500s


Probably the operators. I run mine pretty hard and its running strong. Plus being an older model yours probably weren't built like mine.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I'm actually going with the plan I had a few years ago. Drop the deck off my YTH180 in the winter and mount up a plow. Rather than pay 500 dollars for a Husqvarna plow I'm fabricating my own. Its still a work in progress. I'll get some chains and weight and take on some more drives and try to shy away from lots for the time being. If this whole plow idea on the mower falls through and don't work out like I plan for it to I won't be out any money. I'm fabricating in shop at school and my cousin is getting me some of the metal because he works for a metal company...so yeah. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Just what I've got so far. I'm fabricating it all at school and doing the measurements and other small things at home. So if its a complete failure its not like I'm out several hundred bucks. Tonight I ran the wiring and got the mounting brackets figured out. Tomorrow I'll weld up the brackets and put some vertical supports on the back of the plow. Then hopefully have enough time to install the towers as well. Then I'll bring it home and run the wiring for the lights on the plow side. I hope it works.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

The only disadvantage so far will be the fact it wont be able to pivot. Which if it saves my back I'll be happy. I've got the raising and lowering system figured out this morning. I'm going to purchase a small winch for about $40 that will raise and lower it. Which I will probably use the other two wires on that 4-pin connector to power the winch. Hope to have more pictures tonight with the progress. Can't weld the brackets on today because I forgot to measure how high they need to be. But I plan to do the towers and vertical supports.

This is the winch I'm looking at. Small but it should handle the job.
For boats up to 18 ft. long and 5,000 lb. in rolling weight

2,000 lb. Pulling Power

Wired Remote Control on 9' Cord

Equipped with 30' of 7/32" Cable and Hook and Internal, Auto-Resetting 30-Amp Circuit Breaker

Line Speed is 6 FPM

Power Requirement - 12V

Includes hand crank for manual winching.

Unit Weight is 16lbs.

Winch Dimensions : L8.25" x W9" x H6.75"


----------



## dualcuttingedge

wow alot of these pictures should be in the storm forum


----------



## JohnnyU

Why don't you just use the deck raise/lower mechanism for the blade?


----------



## deere615

Is the plow going to be just flat not curved? that winch should work even though thats not what its meant for. Also if you cant make it angled you might want wings because its going to be tough doing drives and such. but you will have to see what the tractor can handle first. Weight and chains will make a huge difference!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

JohnnyU;985820 said:


> Why don't you just use the deck raise/lower mechanism for the blade?


I was going to use the deck raise and lower brackets. But for one they are too hard to get to and I'm afraid it may bend the mounts if I hit something.


deere615;986010 said:


> Is the plow going to be just flat not curved? that winch should work even though thats not what its meant for. Also if you cant make it angled you might want wings because its going to be tough doing drives and such. but you will have to see what the tractor can handle first. Weight and chains will make a huge difference!


Yeah its only going to be flat.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got the supports in today, got the light harness put together and welded the towers on. I'm leaving the lights off for now until I weld the brackets and the hook for where the winch will hook up. Because right after those get welded on I'll paint it.


----------



## badabing1512

Not bad at all im impressed, how is it going to trip?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

badabing1512;986520 said:


> Not bad at all im impressed, how is it going to trip?


Thanks, haven't quite figured out how it will trip yet. I'll have to see how it does without trip springs and what not.


----------



## sno commander

my guess is that winch wont hold the plow raised, you might have to put a couple pulleys to get more strength.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

sno commander;986821 said:


> my guess is that winch wont hold the plow raised, you might have to put a couple pulleys to get more strength.


I'm not totally sure how well the winch will do. The plow won't be too heavy. But yeah I bet it may drop down, if I need to I can put some pulleys on it.


----------



## sno commander

KL&M Snow Div.;986838 said:


> I'm not totally sure how well the winch will do. The plow won't be too heavy. But yeah I bet it may drop down, if I need to I can put some pulleys on it.


yea my 2500 warn would slowly spin when the plow was raised on my quad. i added a pulley and problem solved.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

sno commander;986844 said:


> yea my 2500 warn would slowly spin when the plow was raised on my quad. i added a pulley and problem solved.


Where did you mount the pulley at? I may just go ahead and do it to be sure it works the first time.


----------



## sno commander

heres a high tech drawing. i just ran the cable through the pulley and hooked it back to the winch.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

That makes sense. I think I'll probably just go ahead and do that. How did you get the winch cable through the pulley with the hook on it?


----------



## sno commander

the pulley has a pin that slides out.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

sno commander;986906 said:


> the pulley has a pin that slides out.


Oh, sounds good then. I've got a second battery, so with the winch and the lights you think I should drop it in? I've been thinking of hooking the two together but I'm not sure.


----------



## sno commander

id try 1 battery and see how it works.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

sno commander;986925 said:


> id try 1 battery and see how it works.


Yeah that's kinda my thought.


----------



## dualcuttingedge

you havent even finished the plow yet but you put lights on the blade so when it lifts they will point to the sky kinda defeats the purpose of them


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

dualcuttingedge;987158 said:


> you havent even finished the plow yet but you put lights on the blade so when it lifts they will point to the sky kinda defeats the purpose of them


They will only be used while plowing. The mower will come off the trailer and the blade will go down. It'll be fine.


----------



## mossman381

I don't want to discourage you because it looks like you are working hard on this, but I think you should look into getting a used atv with a plow. You should be able to find an older 4x4 for cheap. You can also find used atv plows for cheap too. Sometimes you have to spend money to make money.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;987948 said:


> I don't want to discourage you because it looks like you are working hard on this, but I think you should look into getting a used atv with a plow. You should be able to find an older 4x4 for cheap. You can also find used atv plows for cheap too. Sometimes you have to spend money to make money.


I wanted to get an ATV and plow but once again the parents said no. Just like always, they say as long as I'm living in their house I gotta go by their rules, which I can respect.


----------



## mossman381

How are you suppose to grow your business if you can't get more equipment?


----------



## badabing1512

mossman381;988536 said:


> How are you suppose to grow your business if you can't get more equipment?


Exactly your parents should realize that your young and trying to grow a business when i was that age every penny i earned was invested into my business, spend more now, save alot later. Explain to them that you can do driveways much quicker with a atv, which means you can do more drives, which means you prophit more... im sure your parents can understand simple elements of expanding a business, of course theres a few more things that that to it but you get the idea


----------



## plow3232

KL&M Snow Div.;988087 said:


> I wanted to get an ATV and plow but once again the parents said no. Just like always, they say as long as I'm living in their house I gotta go by their rules, which I can respect.


I hope you can get what you want or need. But your parents are right, even if they are wrong we do have to listen to them. I believe in the bible and it's hard to do so. Makes me happy that they are still some people that do listen. I'm not saying that I listen but I try. My advise to you is if you really want to do this for a long time explain this to your parents over and over, and try to be more mature, so they could see that your becoming a man. I been through similar situation, not about business.


----------



## MileHigh

you got a foot of snow coming in two days!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BladeScape;989196 said:


> you got a foot of snow coming in two days!!


Holy crap!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;988536 said:


> How are you suppose to grow your business if you can't get more equipment?


Exactly


badabing1512;988623 said:


> Exactly your parents should realize that your young and trying to grow a business when i was that age every penny i earned was invested into my business, spend more now, save alot later. Explain to them that you can do driveways much quicker with a atv, which means you can do more drives, which means you prophit more... im sure your parents can understand simple elements of expanding a business, of course theres a few more things that that to it but you get the idea





plow3232;989105 said:


> I hope you can get what you want or need. But your parents are right, even if they are wrong we do have to listen to them. I believe in the bible and it's hard to do so. Makes me happy that they are still some people that do listen. I'm not saying that I listen but I try. My advise to you is if you really want to do this for a long time explain this to your parents over and over, and try to be more mature, so they could see that your becoming a man. I been through similar situation, not about business.


Yeah I just keep trying and trying, a new angle each time.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Just a picture of me working on the plow mount a little earlier tonight.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got it done about midight.....pushed it around a little bit and it seems like it will work pretty decent. I'll be trying it out tonight probably so I'll post back and let you guys know how it goes...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Still needs another good coat of paint.


----------



## VPRacing

Where does the winch mount? That plow looks pretty light weight. Might need to add some weight to it for it to scrape good. Either that or some type of cutting edge instead of the 1"x1" square tubing or whatever you used for the frame.

Good project never the less!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

VPRacing;990320 said:


> Where does the winch mount? That plow looks pretty light weight. Might need to add some weight to it for it to scrape good. Either that or some type of cutting edge instead of the 1"x1" square tubing or whatever you used for the frame.
> 
> Good project never the less!


Its still in the plans to add a cutting edge to it and add the winch. It will mount above the blade a little bit. But for now I'm just manually raising it and lowering it. No big deal, only raise it to go on the trailer.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

paint her up


----------



## farmerkev

Thats in interesting setup, but looks like it will make some money for you and probably make it easier with the heavier snows, after making some money with it, if the tractor pushes ok, it would probably work out great if you could get a used atv plow and fab that up to work on the tractor. I like how its painted to match the tractor.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thanks guys. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

Cute little plow Austin, lol. Don't you think you would want to add some type of wings or something and make the blade a box, like a mini version of what they use on skid steers?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

ProLawn Outdoor;991408 said:


> Cute little plow Austin, lol. Don't you think you would want to add some type of wings or something and make the blade a box, like a mini version of what they use on skid steers?


Thinking about it but not real sure yet.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

A little update on the plow, haven't got to use it yet. Waiting on the sheet metal I decided. I also have a little more welding to do. I was hoping to put it together temporarily to use it for that last storm but that just wasn't gonna happen. Anyways, got about six inches or so the other night. Spent a little under 12 hours out. 















Gotta love the city :realmad:







After running the S-200 for a few...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Some pictures I took at the complex the other morning. It was pretty awesome with all the snow on the trees.


----------



## deere615

glad to see you got some snow!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

deere615;998044 said:


> glad to see you got some snow!


Yeah that was a nice storm, I want another one lol

Some pictures working on the plow today. Its gonna work pretty good once I get the sheet metal on it. I push snow with just the frame to see how well it would hold up and I was very impressed.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

more......


----------



## thesnowman269

Those lights you have on the frame. I used to have them as my aux. back up lights, USED to have them I know they are cheap but they still arent worth the 20 bucks I paid at wallyworld. Spend some extra cash and get some good ones, 2 storms and one stopped working bulb burned out, only way to replace the buld its replace the whole thing.. Everything else looks pretty good though


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ready to push some snow finally. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## EGLC

austin did you think at all before you built that


----------



## schmol

Just a suggestion, you will want to weld some gussets, vertically and horizontally to those two little push arms on that plow. If not the first solid thing you hit will fold that blade under the front wheels on that tractor. You need to make some sort of a puller system with a handle near the steering wheel on the tractor so that you can lift and lower it without getting off the machine. A good effort at a custom built, but as suggested you might find an ATV blade will work better. Or if you're dead set on builting one, at least get some pics and copy an ATV setup. Not trying to be an ass, I just am giving you a heads up on a couple problems I see.


----------



## 2brothersyc

i would have bought one


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

thesnowman269;998299 said:


> Those lights you have on the frame. I used to have them as my aux. back up lights, USED to have them I know they are cheap but they still arent worth the 20 bucks I paid at wallyworld. Spend some extra cash and get some good ones, 2 storms and one stopped working bulb burned out, only way to replace the buld its replace the whole thing.. Everything else looks pretty good though


Thanks, If the lights end up breaking which I'm sure with the vibration they will. I'll get some better ones, I didn't want to get something really expensive before I knew if the plow was even gonna work. I need to get some weight on my tractor now though. Plus I like that style because they look like the "newer" plow lights.


schmol;999790 said:


> Just a suggestion, you will want to weld some gussets, vertically and horizontally to those two little push arms on that plow. If not the first solid thing you hit will fold that blade under the front wheels on that tractor. You need to make some sort of a puller system with a handle near the steering wheel on the tractor so that you can lift and lower it without getting off the machine. A good effort at a custom built, but as suggested you might find an ATV blade will work better. Or if you're dead set on builting one, at least get some pics and copy an ATV setup. Not trying to be an ass, I just am giving you a heads up on a couple problems I see.


Thanks for the tip, I'll see about getting some gussets welded in there to help sturdy it up. I've got it hooked to the blade lever to raise it up and down. Works really nice.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Plow looks good so far... But where are your leathers? Its a bad idea to weld with out them... I also take a welding class at my school, and you cant go into the shop till you have leathers (gloves, and apron thing), and a helmet...


----------



## docsgmc

not that my voice counts,but you should be proud of what you are doing,and you parents should be proud ,you are taking what you have and making it work....it would be easy to buy a $20,000 plow truck...or a 5,500 atv with a plow....but its not always the best thing when you are starting out...if you dont mind me asking how old are you..


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

rusty_keg_3;1000632 said:


> Plow looks good so far... But where are your leathers? Its a bad idea to weld with out them... I also take a welding class at my school, and you cant go into the shop till you have leathers (gloves, and apron thing), and a helmet...


Uhm yeah about that lol. In one of the pics you can see one of my gloves....under the welder lol. I really need to get better at wearing that stuff.


docsgmc;1000670 said:


> not that my voice counts,but you should be proud of what you are doing,and you parents should be proud ,you are taking what you have and making it work....it would be easy to buy a $20,000 plow truck...or a 5,500 atv with a plow....but its not always the best thing when you are starting out...if you dont mind me asking how old are you..


Thanks for the kind words. I'm only 16...


----------



## docsgmc

as a fire fighter, i cant tell you how much its important to where your protective gear....keep up the good work but do it safely :salute:


----------



## mossman381

I am going to second the safety first. Wear them gloves when you weld and the helmet.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

docsgmc;1000890 said:


> as a fire fighter, i cant tell you how much its important to where your protective gear....keep up the good work but do it safely :salute:





mossman381;1000961 said:


> I am going to second the safety first. Wear them gloves when you weld and the helmet.


Yeah I really need to break my bad habit....


----------



## born2farm

Well even with my whole family and me soon to be a fire fighter I have no room to talk on protective gear while welding. Your lucky to catch me with my helmet down  But after gettin flash burn and you wake up feeling like you have a pound of sand in each eye ball, you will learn to put that helmet down...Gloves and aporon on the other hand the scars on my arms and hands and the wholes in my work shirts say it all.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got a new snowblower, I used it a few winters ago and it ran fine. Won't run now, gets fuel to the bowl but I'm pretty sure its not getting fuel into the engine itself. It will run on starting fluid and then die as soon as it burns that up. I've cleaned the carb several times checking the jets and all that good stuff. I've tried every thing I could possible think of so it'll just sit until summer and then I'll take it to the shop and have them get it running. Probably going to start working around the first week or two in March.


----------



## JohnnyU

Techumseh 5hp? They're kinf of finicky I think, I have a blower similar to that that's been sitting until recently and is acting about the same. Nice blower when it runs though!


----------



## mossman381

You need compressed air to blow out every tiny hole.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

JohnnyU;1011742 said:


> Techumseh 5hp? They're kinf of finicky I think, I have a blower similar to that that's been sitting until recently and is acting about the same. Nice blower when it runs though!


Yeah its a good blower when it runs haha.


mossman381;1011818 said:


> You need compressed air to blow out every tiny hole.


I tried that but didn't have much luck.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I started out knocking doors with a shovel in my hand.... Stay with it you will go far


----------



## ChicagoPlower

KL&M Snow Div.;988087 said:


> I wanted to get an ATV and plow but once again the parents said no. Just like always, they say as long as I'm living in their house I gotta go by their rules, which I can respect.


Keep on showing your parents the kind of work ethic you have going, and before you know it you'll have a nice truck and plow. Then you'll have more accounts and headaches than you can imagine, just kidding. Keep up the hard work, it looks like you've got a bright future.


----------



## musclecarboy

docsgmc;1000670 said:


> not that my voice counts,but you should be proud of what you are doing,and you parents should be proud ,you are taking what you have and making it work....it would be easy to buy a $20,000 plow truck...or a 5,500 atv with a plow....but its not always the best thing when you are starting out...if you dont mind me asking how old are you..


That's a valid point but you need equipment to get the work. I'm 18 and I took the plunge and spent $31,000 on a truck, plow and salter in Aug '09. Since I'm ready to go, I was able to pick up over $60,000 worth of work from the city. These contracts will pay for the truck and pad my pockets nicely to prepare for next year, I plan on doing at least $150k.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

check the needle and seat in the bowl of the carb could be not functioning right 
might need to adjust the bottom screw in the bowl if that year has one 
i work on small engines part time and that's what id do first


----------



## deere615

I had an old one stage that I had the same problem and couldnt figure it out but I am not your best mechanic. Hope you can get it running cause that looks like it will be a decent blower for the heavy stuff.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

IDOCTORTREES;1011983 said:


> I started out knocking doors with a shovel in my hand.... Stay with it you will go far


Thanks, I plan to keep at it.


ChicagoPlower;1012036 said:


> Keep on showing your parents the kind of work ethic you have going, and before you know it you'll have a nice truck and plow. Then you'll have more accounts and headaches than you can imagine, just kidding. Keep up the hard work, it looks like you've got a bright future.


I hope I can get that far. I think it's doable if I just keep pressing forward.


musclecarboy;1012050 said:


> That's a valid point but you need equipment to get the work. I'm 18 and I took the plunge and spent $31,000 on a truck, plow and salter in Aug '09. Since I'm ready to go, I was able to pick up over $60,000 worth of work from the city. These contracts will pay for the truck and pad my pockets nicely to prepare for next year, I plan on doing at least $150k.


I would like to have a nice plow truck but that won't be for a few years unfortunately. So I'm doin what I can for now.


cpsnowremoval;1012112 said:


> check the needle and seat in the bowl of the carb could be not functioning right
> might need to adjust the bottom screw in the bowl if that year has one
> i work on small engines part time and that's what id do first


I tried all those too. I'm stumped on that thing.


deere615;1012363 said:


> I had an old one stage that I had the same problem and couldnt figure it out but I am not your best mechanic. Hope you can get it running cause that looks like it will be a decent blower for the heavy stuff.


Yeah its a really nice blower its just being a pain.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well, its been a while since I've updated. Had a storm the other night, brought about four inches. All melted within two days but I was still out. The plow worked better than I thought it would. I am going to weld some more supports in the mount and the back of the blade. As well as weld in a different piece that I can bolt the cutting edge to. Also got my John Deere back today. Just in time to be put away for summer haha.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Little video I put together from this winter. Nothing special, Youtube Disabled the audio again so I gotta fix that but anyways here it is.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

New shoes today. 235/75/15 Firestone Destination A/Ts, 50,000 mile warranty and free flat repair, blowout replacement, and all that good stuff.


----------



## born2farm

Looks good. I got some new shoes on my truck back in the spring. Mastercraft Courser MT's good luck this season..im going to pick up a plow thursday for my truck finallly


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

born2farm;1041502 said:


> Looks good. I got some new shoes on my truck back in the spring. Mastercraft Courser MT's good luck this season..im going to pick up a plow thursday for my truck finallly


I was going to go with Mastercraft but I was told that Firestone was a much better tire. Congrats on the plow, hows your season been so far?


----------



## born2farm

KL&M Snow Div.;1041772 said:


> I was going to go with Mastercraft but I was told that Firestone was a much better tire. Congrats on the plow, hows your season been so far?


Ya I needed a very agressive tire for the farm and the coursers were the cheapest....you will like your tires though. Just picked up the plow today and hope to have it mounted this weekend.

My season is good. My business is 100% snow now and then just farming all year. So I am already getting stuff ready for winter


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

born2farm;1041871 said:


> Ya I needed a very agressive tire for the farm and the coursers were the cheapest....you will like your tires though. Just picked up the plow today and hope to have it mounted this weekend.
> 
> My season is good. My business is 100% snow now and then just farming all year. So I am already getting stuff ready for winter


Yeah I hear that, I've been slammed with work this season. Everything just exploded in my face as soon as spring hit. I've been working on my plow too the past week or so trying to work out a few bugs. Wish I had some snow to test it out now haha. These new tires are awesome, I went through several places where there was water standing and jut pure mud underneath and made it through. I can go so many places now with no troubles.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

is that f-150 4wd?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

2005_Sierra;1042532 said:


> is that f-150 4wd?


Just 2 wheel. Never been stuck though.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Spent the last few nights working on a bedliner in my truck. Figured I could do it myself rather than pay someone an arm and a leg to do it. Turned out decent I suppose.


----------



## born2farm

Looks great austin. I need to redo my truck sometime...so much to do..not enough time.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I agree with you on that one, I worked all day and then at night came home and worked through the night to get that bedliner in. Worked a 13 hour day today and didn't get all the yards done I needed to.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got my new lights on tonight. They're the tinted blue lens so its a really "true" white I guess you could say. Pretty bright, hopefully they'll last. They still need to be aimed a bit higher too...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well this is pretty cool, I found this browsing around on the internet.
http://www.americantowns.com/ks/eldorado/videos-page3 
Had no idea it was there.


----------



## EGLC

you should invest in a 3/4 ton 4x4 truck if you expect on going anywhere in this business.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Added a few more lights to the truck, they're sound off signals. Wasn't planning to add anymore lights to the truck but I got a really good deal on these. They're used for much more than just snow in the winter time. I do plan to add an F-250 4X4 though this coming summer and really get the ball rolling. I will be getting fully licensed and insured and all that good stuff this summer as well. Going full time and going 110% legit. Here's some pictures....And a short video of my lights. My LED bar under the tailgate has been replaced with another one that has reverse function as well.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Then, got the new switch box installed, and converted to a dual battery setup as well. However I don't have pictures of that yet. And as a side note, the lights and switches in this truck will all be switched over to the plow truck when I purchase it, so then they will serve a big purpose. I pulled the switches from the old box and put them in the new case. I have mode 1 set up to run rear ambers, mode 2 runs rear ambers and grille, mode 3 runs grille, rear, deck and dash. The switches run reverse lights, spot light, and trailer cargo lights. One is blank and new legends are on the way for it as well.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Towed alot of heavy things this summer so I figured I may want to beef up the suspension a little, so I installed another leaf spring....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

THEN, I wanted it to sit up higher, so I put a 2" lift in the rear, and likewise in the front to level it. I wanted the nose to still sit somewhat lower so when towing it would be level. That's my shop in the background, lockable, dry, secure, hidden, and free ussmileyflag







*Before
*







*After*


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Did really good pulling a load of topsoil, the trailer was even loaded tongue heavy since one of the floorboards is messed up on the back. Truck didn't hardly budge when I hooked up that solid 16ft PJ trailer to it. wesport Planning for new shocks next.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Then, finally, I got the plow out and hooked up, added chains for this season. After I battled the mice to get my mower started....Luckily I got them out and got it started...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well, my new to me switch box quit on me. Had a few burnt out bulbs too but they didn't really bug me. So I decided to go brand new this time and not cheap out. So I ordered this through strobesnmore.com 








And as a side note, the plow is working good. I made a few small modifications to it for this season. And hopefully two bolt on "wings" will be in the works soon. I just need to fab them up when I get the time. They will "enclose" the ends of the plow to make it push like the bobcats do.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well, I've been spending alot of time at my buddies shop the past few nights. He wires up and installs all the lights/sirens on all of the ambulances, cop cars, fire trucks, public works, all that good stuff. Anyways, while he was working on other rigs the past few days I pulled my truck in and we're putting in a console to mount my flashlight charger to, my control box, and a few other things that need mounted. I'm doing it mainly to clean things up, no one ever uses the center seat except me throwing crap in it haha. The console is pretty much plug and play, I only have to unhook two wires to pull the entire thing out of the truck. I put in relays which you can see at the bottom, for reverse, spot and things like that. Then I mounted terminal strips in there as well. We're working on the top tomorrow so hopefully it'll all be buttoned up soon. I'm ready to get my truck back together after having it torn apart since last week.


----------



## paponte

You've come a long way kid! You've got alot of drive behind you, and that alone will get you far in this business. Keep up the good work, and don't ever let anything get in your way!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

paponte;1137814 said:


> You've come a long way kid! You've got alot of drive behind you, and that alone will get you far in this business. Keep up the good work, and don't ever let anything get in your way!


Thanks for the comment. I don't plan to let anything slow me down.

--------------------------

Got everything done today on my truck finally. Glad to have my truck back together. Today I wired everything in, mounted the console, map light, stinger charger, and hooked up the relays and such. Then we made the top for it. Only reason it isn't on right now is it is drying. It's a metal top, but we sprayed it with a black texture, similar to rhino lining. I'll pick it up tomorrow afternoon, all I have to do is bolt it on and drop the controller in.


----------



## JohnnyU

What'd you end up doing with your old switch box?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

JohnnyU;1140834 said:


> What'd you end up doing with your old switch box?


I just junked it, nothing worked on it anymore.

------------------------------------------
Got another piece of "equipment" today.

2000 Polaris 500 4X4. 676 hours and 2,100 miles. I got a pretty good deal on it. It has two new axles, all new shocks and brakes, four new rims, and four new maxxis mud bogger tires. Everything works on it except for the speedometer. Not sure what's wrong with it, I took it all apart and the sensor is ok at the wheel and everything is hooked up. The hour meter in the speedometer works and all the lights, just not the needle. But I'm pretty happy with it so far. The pile of kitty litter is were I had a dumb moment and pulled the cover off the axle and accidentally drained all the fluid out of it lol . Anyways, it also included in the price, a brand new winch and brand new plow. Those will be here on Wednesday hopefully so I'll try to get more pics up. Maybe a video tomorrow or something, it runs nice and fires right up.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

The yellow in the center of the wheels is something I added. The axles were just bare sticking out, I was going to paint them flat black just to get some paint on them and then they would blend with the black rims. But then I decided to go with yellow to just "Accent" the wheels a bit. But anyways, a pic of the new tires. The console is done as well.


----------



## born2farm

Lookin good Austin. Console looks good. GOod luck with the ATV. Mine treated me good for three years. Lot better then mower


----------



## Drew2010

yeah that quad will kick the sh** out of that mower. Should serve you well.

Oh so when are you gettin a 4wd E4OD and BW 1356 and a solid Dana 44......... then you could hang a plow on that F150. 
looks like theres even room for the 4x4 shifter next to your new console.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

born2farm;1149594 said:


> Lookin good Austin. Console looks good. GOod luck with the ATV. Mine treated me good for three years. Lot better then mower





Drew2010;1149605 said:


> yeah that quad will kick the sh** out of that mower. Should serve you well.
> 
> Oh so when are you gettin a 4wd E4OD and BW 1356 and a solid Dana 44......... then you could hang a plow on that F150.
> looks like theres even room for the 4x4 shifter next to your new console.


Thanks guys, I'd love to do a 4WD conversion but I'll probably just end up getting a second truck for work and swap all my stuff over.


----------



## Stik208

How much if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mossman381

I had a 4-wheeler just like that. I love the dewalt yellow. Never used it much except for plowing. Polaris are good machines. Good luck with it. And try not to have too much fun on it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Stik208;1149675 said:


> How much if you dont mind me asking?


3,500 even, that includes new winch and new plow and all the new tires and rims.


mossman381;1150007 said:


> I had a 4-wheeler just like that. I love the dewalt yellow. Never used it much except for plowing. Polaris are good machines. Good luck with it. And try not to have too much fun on it.


I love it so far, been riding it a ton haha


----------



## njsnowremoval

Good luck with it,


----------



## Deerewashed

so arent you graduating and going all aboard this month?


----------



## EGLC

$3,500 for that?! you coulda sold ur crappy 1fiddy, taken that $ + the $3500 and had a nice late model 250/2500 with plow....


----------



## KMBertog

Good luck with the ATV! We have 3 and love them for sidewalks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

njsnowremoval;1150580 said:


> Good luck with it,


Thanks


Deerewashed;1151142 said:


> so arent you graduating and going all aboard this month?


Yepp, as of next Wednesday I'm done with high school, then I'll spend the winter getting ready to go full speed ahead into summer.


EGLC;1151175 said:


> $3,500 for that?! you coulda sold ur crappy 1fiddy, taken that $ + the $3500 and had a nice late model 250/2500 with plow....


Next year hopefully


KMBertog;1151412 said:


> Good luck with the ATV! We have 3 and love them for sidewalks


Thanks, its not top of the line but it'll sure beat what I've been using.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Why will you be done with highschool during the winter and not summer when school actully gets out?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

20Silverado05;1152115 said:


> Why will you be done with highschool during the winter and not summer when school actully gets out?


My school has an early graduation program. If you have all your credits by the end of the first semester in your senior year you can graduate at the end of the semester. I'm on track and have all my credits so now I'm just counting down my days to get out of here.


----------



## TSherman

That seems like a ton of money to drop into a 2wd 1/2 ton work truck bro......you must make a lot of extra money!


----------



## EGLC

TSherman;1152452 said:


> That seems like a ton of money to drop into a 2wd 1/2 ton work truck bro......you must make a lot of extra money!


or he just doesn't think into the future far enough.

Austin, I really, really do not come on here looking to bash you. but you're business decisions just do not add up....

Add up all the money you put in your 150 + this new quad and you could easily have a much newer 250 with a plow. not only will that truck allow you to plow, it will work much better for you landscaping.


----------



## Squires

It seems as if you do just come on here to bash, he is just finishing highschool for god sakes.
the bike may have been a little on the pricy side however it does have low miles and comes with the plow. To say that with the sale of a 2wd f-150 and another $3500 that you can find a 3/4ton truck with a plow that would not have been beat on or require major repairs is crazy. It is not just a work vehicle by the sounds of it, every one has and wants toys, this one will happen to double as a money maker too.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

TSherman;1152452 said:


> That seems like a ton of money to drop into a 2wd 1/2 ton work truck bro......you must make a lot of extra money!


I just like to have nice things, thats all. Its my first truck so I enjoy putting time and money into it. 


EGLC;1152478 said:


> or he just doesn't think into the future far enough.
> 
> Austin, I really, really do not come on here looking to bash you. but you're business decisions just do not add up....
> 
> Add up all the money you put in your 150 + this new quad and you could easily have a much newer 250 with a plow. not only will that truck allow you to plow, it will work much better for you landscaping.


To each his own, I personally like my truck, it has done everything I've asked of it and much more. Maybe it wouldn't work for your operation but it works for me. I would like a second truck but it isn't worth it to me at this point to have another vehicle to tag, insure, repairs, fuel etc. Just not worth it at this point in time. I plan to add a strict work/plow truck next season hopefully if things go as planned. But I'm not doing so until it is 110% justified to do so.


Squires;1152555 said:


> It seems as if you do just come on here to bash, he is just finishing highschool for god sakes.
> the bike may have been a little on the pricy side however it does have low miles and comes with the plow. To say that with the sale of a 2wd f-150 and another $3500 that you can find a 3/4ton truck with a plow that would not have been beat on or require major repairs is crazy. It is not just a work vehicle by the sounds of it, every one has and wants toys, this one will happen to double as a money maker too.


Thanks, you're right, I do like to have nice stuff. I'm doing what works best for MY operation, not what may work best for Jared's operation, or anyone else for that matter. I plan to keep my current truck around for quite a long time, it's my first truck and I've put alot of time, money, and pride into that truck. I would like to keep it as only a personal truck and have a 7.3 diesel for my work truck.


----------



## TSherman

Someone nailed it, just finishing high school! Well, I am 33 and have other responsibilities...but I do miss the days of dumping stupid money into my truck. New tires? Why not! New stereo? Why not! I swear I did it to piss off my dad too. 

I wish I still had that truck, my favorite by far.


----------



## EGLC

I was just in highschool two years ago. So don't play that card. I was bright enough to realize money you dump into a truck, you will NEVER recoup.


----------



## littlenick

EGLC;1154602 said:


> I was just in highschool two years ago. So don't play that card. I was bright enough to realize money you dump into a truck, you will NEVER recoup.


haha ok mr. backrack, led tail lights and headlights, light bars, strobes, rimes, etc.


----------



## mossman381

EGLC;1154602 said:


> I was just in highschool two years ago. So don't play that card. I was bright enough to realize money you dump into a truck, you will NEVER recoup.


Do you want a pat on the back  Maybe you should start your own thread. This kid looks like he is doing good to me. A year running the plow on the atv will be good experience. Then stepping up to a plow truck won't seem like such a big step.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thanks for the backup guys, I'm doing what works best for me and that's all that really matters. I don't plan to run the ATV for more than a season or two, I focused on growing the snow side of the business this season. Now I'm going to build the lawn side of it bigger since I'll be out of school. Then just keep going until I get to where I want. Thanks again guys.


----------



## hairygary

littlenick;1154837 said:


> haha ok mr. backrack, led tail lights and headlights, light bars, strobes, rimes, etc.


Way to call him out:laughing:

I like the quad you got, It seems you are making some good progress with your business, maybe after this winter you can get a truck and pay somebody to drive the quad.


----------



## delong17

Hes got a good head on his shoulders and is doing what he can to make money while in highschool. I alot of people in highschool (at leased in my highschool) every day after school would sit at home and watch tv for 4 hours, eat dinner and go to bed, then do it all over again, or do drugs and party and get MIP's DUI's and the whole shabang. He isnt sitting at home,doing drugs or getting in trouble, he is being productive and making money, We should have a poll on here of , In the usa ,what is the percentage of 18 year old and younger have their own business and create a self made future. I bet it is less than 1%. 

They way i see it is, im almost 19. If i can make more money than my highschool buddies NOW, when they graduate in 3 years from the big colleges, why not grow my business and a future for myself. And show everyone who said i couldnt do it when i was starting off, that i can!

If he can make money, invest in himself and make himself more legit every step he takes, he is going to succeed. Dont let anyone tell you that your not going to make it because you have a lot of potential and the willingness to succeed.

I respect you and your operation. I respect your growth and throughout all your threads the growth is substancial. The people who are going to try to knock you down are the people who arent going to succeed because they are too into themselves TO HELP, and all they do is criticize.

Good Luck with the atv, it looks great.


----------



## chevyman51

delong17;1155751 said:


> Hes got a good head on his shoulders and is doing what he can to make money while in highschool. I alot of people in highschool (at leased in my highschool) every day after school would sit at home and watch tv for 4 hours, eat dinner and go to bed, then do it all over again, or do drugs and party and get MIP's DUI's and the whole shabang. He isnt sitting at home,doing drugs or getting in trouble, he is being productive and making money, We should have a poll on here of , In the usa ,what is the percentage of 18 year old and younger have their own business and create a self made future. I bet it is less than 1%.
> 
> They way i see it is, im almost 19. If i can make more money than my highschool buddies NOW, when they graduate in 3 years from the big colleges, why not grow my business and a future for myself. And show everyone who said i couldnt do it when i was starting off, that i can!
> 
> If he can make money, invest in himself and make himself more legit every step he takes, he is going to succeed. Dont let anyone tell you that your not going to make it because you have a lot of potential and the willingness to succeed.
> 
> I respect you and your operation. I respect your growth and throughout all your threads the growth is substancial. The people who are going to try to knock you down are the people who arent going to succeed because they are too into themselves TO HELP, and all they do is criticize.
> 
> Good Luck with the atv, it looks great.


very well said


----------



## EGLC

littlenick;1154837 said:


> haha ok mr. backrack, led tail lights and headlights, light bars, strobes, rimes, etc.


I had all that minus headlights and light bars. but I sold it all and broke even on it. don't want to kill austins thread on him...


----------



## P.L.

Your only young and care free for a short period of time so enjoy it while you still can. Once you get mortgage payments, equipment payments ect, even if you have toys it's hard to find time to use them. Out of high school and all through my 20's I spent plenty of money on stupid stuff I did not need and lots of on booze and bars. I always worked and always had money. Now I have a good buisness, own a lot of equipment and wish that I could go back to those times when life was so much easier. I guess the point I'm trying to make is don't rush growing up because it's not all glitz and glamor.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thanks for the comments guys. Just a few quick videos I shot. The halogen amber is just something I had sitting around, I'll switch to LEDs down the road eventually.


----------



## littlenick

EGLC;1155922 said:



> I had all that minus headlights and light bars. but I sold it all and broke even on it. don't want to kill austins thread on him...


Sorry you had so much money on accessories for that truck i lost track.

But Austin you made out pretty good on the ATV. You should be able to sell it for what you paid for it.

Personally i would of bought a wheeled mini skid steer, there are about 3 of them for sale on lawnsite for around $3500 and this would of allowed you to use the machine all year round. But since you already have the ATV is what i would do is make as much money you can with it this winter then sell it in the spring and try and make some money off of it, if not just keep it. But you can use that money to expand your buisness. I was thinking about buying an ATV a few years ago but it really only has one use in this feild and at this time in your life you would be better off using that money in the spring and expand your buisness.

- Nick


----------



## Willman940

Austin, 

The more I read this thread the more I have grown to respect your operation. At first I was very skeptical and quick to bash. But then I realized your my age, in which case your doing really good. Where actually in similar situations. I see why you put the money into your truck, I really wanted my Tahoe to be as awesome as I thought it was, but at the end of the day, the name on the title is still my dad's not mine, so I'm saving up. Not to say that's your situation. It's really easy to spend a little money for instant gratification then save. I think you'd do really well buying a OBS F350(for the solid axle not the 1 ton leafs, those TTBs can really be a pain) , so that all the aftermarket stuff you've done can transfer over. The 351 can plow well and you could probably find one for decently cheap without a plow, then sell your 150 to get money for a plow. But again, just my opinion. All and all your have some great ideas, I actually have that some old Toro blower torn app apart in my garage. And work doing walkways and garage lines for a friends plow company out of my tahoe. Good luck man.

John 

P.S. that was a little ranty, I tried to stay on topic while relating and giving advice. if its long gone feel free and delete my post. Really not wanting to hi-jack or bash or any of that.


----------



## KMBertog

Austin

Let the "haters" hate... You seem to be a very motivated and driven young man. My father started his business when he was just 16 years old. He went to his dad (my grandpa) for a loan for his first truck, and my grandpa thought he was crazy. My grandpa told my dad that he didn't want to see him "cut grass the rest of his life." Well, my dad did "cut grass" for a few years. Long story short - 1 truck became 1 truck and trailer... then 2 trucks, 3 trucks, etc. Now my dad employs over 100 personnel in the summer and we roll out nearly 70 trucks each and every day. My grandpa thought my dad was going to "cut grass the rest of his life." Unfortunately, my grandpa passed away 20 years ago so he couldn't ever really appreciate to where my dad has built this company.

Just to prove my point: Visit our website if you get the chance. www.bertoglandscape.com

I think you'll agree that my dad doesn't just "cut grass for a living."

Keep up your hopes and dreams and desires - you can go as far as your mind and work ethic will let you.


----------



## aperfcrcle

EGLC;1154602 said:


> I was just in highschool two years ago. So don't play that card. I was bright enough to realize money you dump into a truck, you will NEVER recoup.


so why the hell would you tell the kid to buy a new truck? He has a driveway clearing machine, he will make his money back. I just figured out you the same ***** who was on lawnsite and guess what everyone? hes does the same garbage on lawnsite. Hes on his like 3rd user name. Just keep your mouth shut man, nothing of value ever comes out of it..

Lookin good Austin, as far as your 7.3 plan, GET IT! they are beasts and I love mine to death. The new 2011 powerstrokes dont look so bad either lol. Good luck this winter, keep us posted!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well, got the plow the other day and winch and all that good stuff. I put the winch and the plow mount on. Putting the blade together is on hold until they get me the right push tubes . Long story short, they originally had ordered a Cycle Country plow for me, but it got back ordered through January so I made them make it right, so they upgraded me to a Moose plow. Well, the Cycle Country push tubes came in, but not the rest of the setup. Anyways, we're pretty sure the wrong box got loaded when we loaded up all the moose stuff. So when I get the right tubes I can get it finished up.


----------



## mossman381

You are going to have some fun with that. I remember when I got my first plow on my 4 wheeler. I plowed everything I could find.


----------



## havenlax18

MileHigh;936795 said:


> personally I don't think the 2-stage will work good for your area...
> 
> Sitck with single stages, save up for a truck and plow. and don't waste your money on a overweight 2 stager.
> 
> JMO.


Yo bro nice youtube video. The one with your f250 with occasionally a dodge.


----------



## KMBertog

That plow looks like the meyer i have on my truck!
xysport


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;1162180 said:


> You are going to have some fun with that. I remember when I got my first plow on my 4 wheeler. I plowed everything I could find.


Haha I'm already itching to try it out. I've got hours and hours of work for it if it ever snows here.


KMBertog;1162318 said:


> That plow looks like the meyer i have on my truck!
> xysport


Haha yeah, I had the option to order in black or yellow. Obviously I chose yellow, at first I wasn't real fond of the yellow ATV. But the yellow and black combo is really growing on me. Yellow blade with a black cutting edge and frame, yellow winch strap, yellow atv, yellow wheel hubs. Haha just like a DeWalt.


----------



## pitrack

EGLC;1154602 said:


> I was just in highschool two years ago. So don't play that card. I was bright enough to realize money you dump into a truck, you will NEVER recoup.


It's obvious you were in high school two years ago by half of your comments.

There's nothing wrong with him spending some of his hard earned money on what he wants to. Not EVERY penny has to go into his business. He is obviously still trying to expand by picking up the atv.

Congrats on the Polaris, that thing is in a whole different class than that lawn mower. When you aren't plowing throw a tube behind it and have some fun. Keep it up bud.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

pitrack;1162374 said:


> It's obvious you were in high school two years ago by half of your comments.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with him spending some of his hard earned money on what he wants to. Not EVERY penny has to go into his business. He is obviously still trying to expand by picking up the atv.
> 
> Congrats on the Polaris, that thing is in a whole different class than that lawn mower. When you aren't plowing throw a tube behind it and have some fun. Keep it up bud.


Thanks, I pushed my compost pile tonight just for giggles. I can't wait to push some snow, it had so much power pushing it was insane. They say we may get snow Thursday morning, then change to rain and back to snow. I'm hoping but my fingers aren't crossed on it.

Well, it was what we thought, somehow the Moose box got burried under the Cycle Country box and we loaded up the wrong push tubes. Well, went today and swapped the tubes for the right ones and got the plow put together and put on, can't wait to use it! It seems really solid.

Also, quick video


----------



## 09' XP 850

EGLC;1151175 said:


> $3,500 for that?! you coulda sold ur crappy 1fiddy, taken that $ + the $3500 and had a nice late model 250/2500 with plow....


I, among other people think his F-150 is a nice truck, what gives you the right to Bash this kid? The fact that you have 2 old Dodge trucks? Cut him some slack, he's only 17 man...


----------



## WilliamOak

I'd agree with EGLC on the fact that you could have put the $ elsewhere and be sittin in a nice heated cab this winter but as long as this thing can roll in the dough go for it. However putting that $ into a truck doesnt mean you won't be without repair bills, downtime, and a sizeable lurning curve to plowing w/ a truck. This seems like a nice middle ground between a truck and that alien monster you had on your tractor last year.. lol Just keep goin forward you'll be where you want to be in due time.


----------



## born2farm

One question Austin. Where did you get the black plastic to put on the top of your switch box? I am looking for something like that to make a console.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

born2farm;1169573 said:


> One question Austin. Where did you get the black plastic to put on the top of your switch box? I am looking for something like that to make a console.


That's actually a city street sign lol. The guy's shop I did it at, he is a Fire Fighter, and his helper works for the public works department at the city. So they use the old street signs to make the console tops. So the bottom of the cover is reflective green haha, but the top of it we just sprayed with a black bedliner type material. It's textured and holds up really nice.


----------



## born2farm

KL&M Snow Div.;1170559 said:


> That's actually a city street sign lol. The guy's shop I did it at, he is a Fire Fighter, and his helper works for the public works department at the city. So they use the old street signs to make the console tops. So the bottom of the cover is reflective green haha, but the top of it we just sprayed with a black bedliner type material. It's textured and holds up really nice.


Lol nice. I know like the consoles they sell have the textured plastic that you screw the faceplats too. Thats what I thought you had.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I just read this whole thread and I have nothing but respect for this guy. At a young age he clearly has the ambition and drive to make something from nothing. Sure he's not driving the newest truck or the biggest quad, but what it comes down to is that IT WORKS FOR HIM. As a high school teacher I see how lazy kids are getting these days and its nice to see a thread about a young man working for what he wants. 

Good luck Austin.Thumbs Up


----------



## MileHigh

A little advice about the cutting edge that comes with most atv plows...they suck and wear down very fast. Look into buying some "ar plate" for it when you have worn that edge down.. It'll last much longer.


----------



## BMB Plowing

I have nothing but respect for this kid too, seems like a really hard worker and has a lot of pride in his equipment and what he does. I say cut the kid some slack and give him props. I bet in a few years he'll have quite the operation.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

MileHigh;1171646 said:


> A little advice about the cutting edge that comes with most atv plows...they suck and wear down very fast. Look into buying some "ar plate" for it when you have worn that edge down.. It'll last much longer.


My steel cutting edge lasted pretty long and then when it did ware down on one side i was able to flip it over and use the top side. I would recommend getting a plastic cutting edge. Once i used one i never went back to steel. Its a bit more pricier but works better imo.


----------



## exmark

How's the quad doing?


----------



## deere615

Yeah Austin I was just thinking Havent heard much this winter from ya got any pics?


----------



## EGLC

deere615;1230143 said:


> Yeah Austin I was just thinking Havent heard much this winter from ya got any pics?


he's probably currently overwhelmed with snow.....


----------



## pinepointe

*snow blower?*

I have a ingersoll 3018 tractor with a 50" single stage blower and a 50" blade. I was leary of buying a single stage but I don't think i would want any thing else for a tractor. It may not blow as far as a two stage but there are so many fewer parts it is worth the trade off. I have had it two years so far, we had over 4 feet at one time and it didnt shut off for six days. The town actually had me doing side walks. I added drift cutters and extended the top so it had a taller stance. As far as a walk behind blower I have never saw in action a blower that would out perform a honda traction, and distance is second to none. Im glad to see a young man with some ambition and goals never look back and dont let any one put you down.wesport


----------



## ctplower1322

I just read this whole thread and everything you've done reminds me of myself. I too am a 17 year old kid with a landscaping business since I was 13. I started out mowing lawns and doing spring and fall cleanups and once I saved enough money I bought myself a used Polaris Sportsman 500 with a plow. I got plowing contracts from some of my neighbors and went to work. Its been 3 years since I bought the atv and I'm still plowing with it and between the lawn mowing, cleanups, and plowing I bought myself a used ford ranger last may that I'm dying to put a plow on especially with all the snow we've been getting. I hope it all works out for you and you can be able buy that second plow truck.


----------



## KMBertog

I can't believe all the bashing that some of you give this kid. Have you seen high school kids lately? They're lazy, don't care, have attitudes and ask their parents for money. Austin is out working for his money and has drive and is willing to put in the elbow grease to get things done. Keep it up, Austin. 

BTW, got any recent pics of that quad pushing snow!? :redbounce


----------



## flatlander42

bump for quad pics too!


----------



## deere615

hey guys just talked to austin hes doing well but has had tons of snow Im sure he will get here soon with a few pics


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Hey guys, what a busy winter. First of all the quad is pushing great. But I've ran into some problems. I snapped a winch cable first, then I blew out the four wheel drive because it literally got so cold I snapped a bunch of stuff. That same night my buddy snapped his driveline on his 4wd because it froze up. So my quad is down right now and I just flat haven't had time to get it fixed. My transmission on my truck took a dump on me so I'm getting that fixed ATM. Luckily I've been running a plow truck this winter. Me and a local guy teamed up and have been plowing together. The truck is an 02 dodge cummins all chipped up and whatnot with a boss superduty. And by the looks of it I'll be running a plow truck full time next year either for him or myself. I moved out of the parents house this winter as well and have still been doing a lot of major cleanups this winter on lawns. I have a really big schedule for spring already and definetly a big enough plow list. We just got in from plowing 60 hours straight on this last storm. After plowing 48 hours approximately on a storm last week. So I've been very busy. Unfortunately I haven't even had time to take pictures. My phone literally would ring every time I got one job done. Its just been insane. But things are going very well here for this guy. That's it for now. I'm a little tired so I'm gonna head to bed.


----------



## Deerewashed

so you bought/rent your own house now? good for you!!!


----------



## ACA L&L

sucks you broke down buddy, but it looks like you landed on your feet and them some! hope you get that plow you been working for soon....


----------



## deere615

Yes I agree good for you seems likes its been a tough winter but your handling it well


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Yepp me and my parents weren't getting along at all so I moved into my own place and rent the house on a month to month lease which is real nice. Its a pretty decent house too. Its been a rough winter but its been a real good one too. Definitely hope to have a plow truck next year and most likely have someone running the quad for sidewalks and small drives while I plow the big stuff.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Hey sorry to hear that, maby you can cut a deal during the summer were you mow for rent? haha.


----------



## EGLC

Mow for rent? That's like $160/month...here a average pad is $800/month good luck.


----------



## njsnowremoval

I really meant reduced rent, HAHA but can you imagine?


----------



## EGLC

I maintain 5 properties in exchange for my yard....but we do a lot more then mow.


----------



## patlalandebutt

EGLC;1154602 said:


> I was just in highschool two years ago. So don't play that card. I was bright enough to realize money you dump into a truck, you will NEVER recoup.


someone should have knocked some sence into your brain back then buddy. all your posts are absolutely stupid. and everyone knows it. 
he bought a 3000$ quad where as you think he could have put that together and bought a truck. he would have 1/4 of the year to use the plow, where as the quad can be played with every season. 
before you reply you should pull your head out of your ass, think about your reply, think twice because you obviously don't know how to, then if it is even logical, or anyone else would strongly agree with you, THEN post it. otherwise i think you should honestly leave your d*mb*ss comments before the computer.


----------



## EGLC

patlalandebutt;1240654 said:


> .........


 not very nice way to talk like that. Austin has said his trucks trans has now failed for a second time this year and he broke parts on the quad, all things I told him previously would most likely happen.

if A) he sold the f150 when it was running good and B) took the $3k from the quad = solid $7000 he could have a good plow truck for that money.


----------



## patlalandebutt

EGLC;1240660 said:


> not very nice way to talk like that. Austin has said his trucks trans has now failed for a second time this year and he broke parts on the quad, all things I told him previously would most likely happen.
> 
> if A) he sold the f150 when it was running good and B) took the $3k from the quad = solid $7000 he could have a good plow truck for that money.


:salute: yes you're are soooooo rightttt!! hopefully your stupidity will realize that is sarcasm

Austin, i respect the tiny steps you are taking, we all have to start somewhere. some time things don't always go the ways we want, hopefully next season will be less stressful then this current. goodluck sir.

EGLC never has anything good to say, and its nice to see he is obviously not getting to you, as you continue to post progress whether or not they are the best.


----------



## EGLC

So I guess giving good advice is stupidity?


----------



## randomb0b123




----------



## paponte

LMAO!! I reluctantly clicked the link thinking "WTF is this idiot posting after all this?" ...Good one. Thumbs Up


----------



## flatlander42

fail....


----------



## jgoetter1

EGLC;1152478 said:


> or he just doesn't think into the future far enough.
> 
> Austin, I really, really do not come on here looking to bash you. but you're business decisions just do not add up....
> 
> Add up all the money you put in your 150 + this new quad and you could easily have a much newer 250 with a plow. not only will that truck allow you to plow, it will work much better for you landscaping.


Quit raggin on him. Obviously Austin isn't a business major so he'll have to learn from his experiences. Being as young as he is, he can afford to make mistakes. Besides all that, his work ethic and drive will certainly make up for any poor 'business decisions'.


----------



## bossman22

Hey Austin just checkin in on how your winter has been goin. We've had about 2 GOOD storms and 1 that paid the bills... Really likin the quad! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bristolturf

any updates? havent heard anything from you in a while on either site. IT was like january last time you were on ls and you deleted your picture thread


----------



## deere615

I been talking to him here and there he brought another truck with a plow. Hes been keeping busy didnt know he deleted his thread though


----------



## EGLC

about time he manned up. that kid has been loosing money long enough!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

EGLC;1270169 said:


> about time he manned up. that kid has been loosing money long enough!


You must be illiterate.....


----------



## Deerewashed

EGLC;1270169 said:


> about time he manned up. that kid has been loosing money long enough!


agreed, it is a nice looking f-150 though ggreat summer dd rig


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

*Just Waiting For The Snow*

Well, we're all bored around here with no snow, so I was looking through some old pictures, and found these. Me and my buddy plowing last winter, truck isn't mine. Its his, and what happened when we were going down the road with the plow up. The wheel bearing is off the other plow truck. Half ton Dodge. For those that don't know, done lots of updates to my new truck and she's itching to push. New motor, some suspension, some body, some interior, and some go fast goodies later. Shes a whole new truck. Look me up on FB and you'll see, Austin Kennedy


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

So heres for my truck, got it in late Feb. early March I do believe. Got it with a knocking motor, a plow mount and wiring for a Western Uni-Mount, but no blade. The school district had just upgraded to a Boss super duty. Claimed that their Western blade had quit, so I offered them $175 and took home the mount, wiring, controller, and plow from their 02 2500 HD that very day. Put the plow on my truck, cleaned all the valves and wiring on the blade and what do you know. It all worked just fine. So this summer I dropped a new motor in the truck, soon as I got it back from the motor shop the fun began. Chipped it courtesy of STC custom tunes. Set it up with dual batteries as well as a bigger altenator too. Lifted it three inches, cranked the t-bars, put some mickey thompson's on it and ran it for a while. Then that wasn't enough, so I herculined the bottom rockers, tinted the windows, painted my rims, installed a weather guard tool box, installed a headache rack, antannas, and smoked my tail lights. Then I added a LED super duty clearance light to the tail gate and smoked it, as well as five smoked LED clearance lights on the headache rack. Then replaced the front bumper with an XLT bumper for the chrome and fog lights. Custom cut the valance to work with my plow mount. Added HIDs to my headlights, and to the fog lights as well. For the interior, mossy oak seat covers, 12" sub powered by a Pioneer head unit, pioneer speakers all the way around, including the sub. And a compass, temperature mirror out of a Chevy Tahoe. Next on the list is a three inch body lift, billet grille, and some other things. Lemme know what ya think


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Some more....FX4 Logos on order for it....the best part, the truck was a straight across trade deal for my four wheeler which turned into a POS and didn't have 4WD at the time I got rid of it


----------



## dirtyscag

looks really good did you make the headache rack? I would like to see some close ups of that it looks good!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

dirtyscag;1413192 said:


> looks really good did you make the headache rack? I would like to see some close ups of that it looks good!


I imagine it is home made, however I wasn't the one that made it. I can sure get some pictures of it up here for ya though!


----------



## exmark

That ford that your blacking out looks good. Did you ever get a complaint on piling that car in?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

exmark;1413537 said:


> That ford that your blacking out looks good. Did you ever get a complaint on piling that car in?


Thanks man, the car was someone we knew lol


----------



## BUFF

You've done a nice job with it, you mentioned a 3" body lift as one of things you want to do. You may want to re think that, besides having to modify, raise or lower stuff that is attached to the body and connects to the frame you're not gaining anything more than fender well clearance. If you want more clearance for running bigger tires put a suspension lift on it and lower the plow mount. Keep in mind you're probably on the edge of having to replace your ring and pinion gears sets with the Mickeys you're running now. 
Personally it looks great as it sits now and I wouldn't do anything to the ride height. 
BTW it's nice seeing you back on, I've enjoyed seeing how you've built/grown your gig.


----------



## havenlax18

Can you post the link for those seat covers, I want some for my f350


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BUFF;1413722 said:


> You've done a nice job with it, you mentioned a 3" body lift as one of things you want to do. You may want to re think that, besides having to modify, raise or lower stuff that is attached to the body and connects to the frame you're not gaining anything more than fender well clearance. If you want more clearance for running bigger tires put a suspension lift on it and lower the plow mount. Keep in mind you're probably on the edge of having to replace your ring and pinion gears sets with the Mickeys you're running now.
> Personally it looks great as it sits now and I wouldn't do anything to the ride height.
> BTW it's nice seeing you back on, I've enjoyed seeing how you've built/grown your gig.


I've thought about the suspension lift, its already got a 3inch suspension lift on it. My reason for the body lift was so I could keep my plow mount at the same height but give the truck a better stance. I would rather do the suspension lift, but I've heard it's difficult to lower the Western mounts. Definetly up for suggestions though.


havenlax18;1413737 said:


> Can you post the link for those seat covers, I want some for my f350


Actually got them at Wal-Mart, in the auto


----------



## mossman381

Pretty good lookin truck for a ford


----------



## jhall22guitar

EGLC;1270169 said:


> about time he manned up. that kid has been loosing money long enough!


All you have done is bash the kid throughout this whole thread. As a 17 year old starting off the same way he did, I respect him 100%. Sure, I spend my money on things for my truck I don't "need" but its what I want to spend MY money that I earned on. He did the same, and look where it put him, he's doing a good job and he's going to succeed. As a kid starting off with just a snowblower or two and a shovel, I know what it is like, and I hope to follow what he has done.


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1413851 said:


> I've thought about the suspension lift, its already got a 3inch suspension lift on it. My reason for the body lift was so I could keep my plow mount at the same height but give the truck a better stance. I would rather do the suspension lift, but I've heard it's difficult to lower the Western mounts. Definetly up for suggestions though.
> 
> Actually got them at Wal-Mart, in the auto


For what it's worth a lifted truck looks pretty sweet in my opinion, but you also give up a good amount of what they were built for. Depending on what kind of system you go with you sacrifice some of your towing ability and you can kiss the idea of pulling a GN trailer away.
Most lift kits use a block in the rear to get the lift (less expensive), some do a combination of a add a leaf with a shorter block (best solution) and the pricey ones give you a new spring pack.
The kit that uses a block will be more likely to give you spring wrap when you start off especially when pulling a heavy trailer or loaded. Not a good choice.
The add a leaf and shorter block route reduces the likely hood of spring wrap and it stiffens up the rear so it won't squat when loaded. I've used this on four trucks over the years.
The new spring pack again reduces spring wrap but the packs typically don't have the same weight rating and you sacrifice payload and towing. I tried this and returned the kit.
The front of your truck is what it is and there's not many options other than what's on the market unless you swap it out for a solid axle.

As I've gotten older I've dropped the amount of lift on my trucks to just 2" just because I've tried just about everything that is reasonably priced.

I'm not familiar with your plow mount enough to give you any idea's in how to drop it, but I'm sure it can be done with some creativity and time.

I guess it's up to you to figure out how you're going to use the truck and weigh the options you have. The last thing I waht to do is sound like a dad and tell you what you should do.


----------



## Milwaukee

I actually like that 99 F150 it look much better than my 00 F350 4wd. 

Good job on it. Try keep expanding you will be successful in end time. Thumbs Up

On that dodge's wheel bearing That scare me crap out. I can't image drive my F350 with that and fall off when cruise 60 mph.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm doing what I can to make the best of everything. As far as that wheel bearing. I was going down the road about 30 driving the half ton with the blade up. I lost 4wd and the abs light came on. So I was headed to the shop to check it out when it gave. We dropped the plow off. Used the deweze bed on the dually to lift it and drag it to the shop. Slapped a new wheel bearing in and went back to work. I plowed with the half ton last winter, my buddy plowed in the one ton. This season I'm in my own truck, he's still in the one ton, and my friend drives the other half ton. Check my wheel bearings everytime now before I hook up the blade! Haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Few pics of the headache rack close up. I'll try to get some better ones soon....


----------



## MikeRi24

should ditch those marker lights on the back rack and get a cheap arrow stick


----------



## randomb0b123

why would you put those lights on the back instead of the top? if you put them on the top you could see them from all angles on the back you can only see them from the back........................


----------



## deere615

Nice but 2 things on wiring use weatherproof connectors not those yellow ones you have there or soder/heat shrink and on the holes where wires went through you should use rubber gromets or at least silicon them



randomb0b123;1414643 said:


> why would you put those lights on the back instead of the top? if you put them on the top you could see them from all angles on the back you can only see them from the back........................


Good point but if he is anything like me I use the top of my back rack to haul long ladders wood etc etc


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

MikeRi24;1414374 said:


> should ditch those marker lights on the back rack and get a cheap arrow stick


Nah, no need for an arrow stick really.


randomb0b123;1414643 said:


> why would you put those lights on the back instead of the top? if you put them on the top you could see them from all angles on the back you can only see them from the back........................


I use the top of the back rack to haul ladders and stuff thats too long. As far as the from all angles...they're visible from the back and the sides. In Kansas, we can't have red lenses facing forward. I'm going to put LED smoked Recon cab lights on the front. Think it'll look pretty good.


deere615;1414775 said:


> Nice but 2 things on wiring use weatherproof connectors not those yellow ones you have there or soder/heat shrink and on the holes where wires went through you should use rubber gromets or at least silicon them
> 
> Good point but if he is anything like me I use the top of my back rack to haul long ladders wood etc etc


Yeah your right on the wiring Brad, I wired them up pretty quick with the intention of addressing the grommets and such, just never got back around to it. Now that you remind me though....I'll probably do that the next time I go to the shop and have a free minute.


----------



## plowingkid35

Looks good, the only thing I wonder about is why do you sink all of this money into half tons?? Id be willing to bet that for the price of your two trucks you could get a nice 3/4ton or 1ton. I have paid 10k or less for all of my 7.3's and they are crew cabs,


----------



## Deerewashed

dude that 94 f-150 is nice, and it will be a collector in a few years based on the condition.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Nice day today, so I detailed up the 94, interior, exterior, and underhood. Motor still looks like the day it was put it the truck in 08. Interior still looks like it did in 94 too


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Last two...


----------



## born2farm

Lookin good Austin. I like that you take pride it what you have. It will take you a long way in life.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Austin didnt you buy another company and gain a few vehicles?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

born2farm;1416280 said:


> Lookin good Austin. I like that you take pride it what you have. It will take you a long way in life.


Thanks man


njsnowremoval;1416293 said:


> Austin didnt you buy another company and gain a few vehicles?


I was in the process of it, but things turned shady so I decided to get out while I still had a good chance to do so.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Still not much going on here, just a few random shots of the truck I've picked up recently. Right now the plow is just a 700 pound paperweight :crying:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

With the lack of snow I've been helping my buddy haul, cut, split, stock pile, and sell firewood. Just a few pics...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Heres a few more pics of the dually, he sold the flat bed this summer and we put a regular bed on and painted it. Intentions are to rhino line or linex the inside.


----------



## randomb0b123

looks like you need some body work and where did you get a 700lb 7.5 unimount?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1431799 said:


> looks like you need some body work and where did you get a 700lb 7.5 unimount?


Yeah my door and fender got messed up when the motor was put in the truck. I'm not sure of the exact weight, just a figure of speech.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Finally got to push for about 15 hours, started 2am Monday morning. Didn't get any actual pictures from pushing lots, too hectic to stop for pics it seemed like. I was pushing lots for 12 hours before I even thought about doing driveways. Anyways, it was a good run, no problems and finally made some cash!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Just a pic also of the Cummins from an account we did together. All together me and my buddy team up and run three trucks total.


----------



## randomb0b123

No offense, you seem like you do alot of business year round and keep busy, why do you keep buying weak underpowered trucks and putting tons of money in them? From what you and the pics say it looks like you'd definitely benefit from a bigger truck


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1448586 said:


> Finally got to push for about 15 hours, started 2am Monday morning. Didn't get any actual pictures from pushing lots, too hectic to stop for pics it seemed like. I was pushing lots for 12 hours before I even thought about doing driveways. Anyways, it was a good run, no problems and finally made some cash!
> View attachment 110795
> 
> 
> View attachment 110796
> 
> 
> View attachment 110797
> 
> 
> View attachment 110798
> 
> 
> View attachment 110799


Truck looks good, where are the head lights on the head gear?


----------



## plowingkid35

randomb0b123;1448617 said:


> No offense, you seem like you do alot of business year round and keep busy, why do you keep buying weak underpowered trucks and putting tons of money in them? From what you and the pics say it looks like you'd definitely benefit from a bigger truck


X2 on that, its seems like a F-350/Duramax/Cummins would be perfect for you... Once you go to a 3/4ton or a 1 ton you'll never look back


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Why wouldn't you put the blower in the back of your truck? Looks like you have room.


----------



## Lawn&SnowNorth

KL&M Snow Div.;1431767 said:


> With the lack of snow I've been helping my buddy haul, cut, split, stock pile, and sell firewood. Just a few pics...
> View attachment 109487
> 
> 
> View attachment 109488
> 
> 
> View attachment 109489
> 
> 
> View attachment 109490
> 
> 
> View attachment 109491


I know you guys are probably "very careful" but c'mon man, no chaps or eye protection? It only takes one slip up.


----------



## deere615

Nice looks like you got the same as us, truck run good plowing? Also as to what others said I definitely think you could benefit from a 250/350 with a bigger engine even if it is a gas job. I loved my half ton but man my 2500hd and 3500hd dump can do so so so much more!


----------



## plowingkid35

deere615;1448959 said:


> Nice looks like you got the same as us, truck run good plowing? Also as to what others said I definitely think you could benefit from a 250/350 with a bigger engine even if it is a gas job. I loved my half ton but man my 2500hd and 3500hd dump can do so so so much more!


Words of advice.... Thumbs Up im sure your buddies with the dodges can agree that their one tons will out push/pull your half tons any day of the week and probably getter better mileage to, not to mention better engine life as well


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1448617 said:


> No offense, you seem like you do alot of business year round and keep busy, why do you keep buying weak underpowered trucks and putting tons of money in them? From what you and the pics say it looks like you'd definitely benefit from a bigger truck


I only use one of the trucks for work. I do intend to get a diesel some day. But for now just running what I got.


BUFF;1448618 said:


> Truck looks good, where are the head lights on the head gear?


They fell off in the middle of the night, so I just swapped my relay and finished the storm with truck lights.


plowingkid35;1448753 said:


> X2 on that, its seems like a F-350/Duramax/Cummins would be perfect for you... Once you go to a 3/4ton or a 1 ton you'll never look back


Definetly plan to get a diesel and do it up nice, but it's still down the road a year or so probably.


Glenn Lawn Care;1448795 said:


> Why wouldn't you put the blower in the back of your truck? Looks like you have room.


Don't even run a blower anymore, I can get the truck down quite a few sidewalks and what I can't get to I just shovel. I may look into getting a new single stage blower for next winter But for right now its just running the shovel.


Lawn&SnowNorth;1448848 said:


> I know you guys are probably "very careful" but c'mon man, no chaps or eye protection? It only takes one slip up.


Very true, no excuse on this one 


deere615;1448959 said:


> Nice looks like you got the same as us, truck run good plowing? Also as to what others said I definitely think you could benefit from a 250/350 with a bigger engine even if it is a gas job. I loved my half ton but man my 2500hd and 3500hd dump can do so so so much more!


Truck did great plowing, 16 hours of heavy use and she ran like a champ. As I mentioned above, bigger truck definetly in the plans. Probably go straight to a one ton.


plowingkid35;1448965 said:


> Words of advice.... Thumbs Up im sure your buddies with the dodges can agree that their one tons will out push/pull your half tons any day of the week and probably getter better mileage to, not to mention better engine life as well


Read the above posts haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Was at the salvage yard today to pick up some parts for a project that we're working on. And while I was there I picked up a few parts off a 2006 Dodge for dirt cheap. (insert half ton haters here)


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1448981 said:


> Was at the salvage yard today to pick up some parts for a project that we're working on. And while I was there I picked up a few parts off a 2006 Dodge for dirt cheap. (insert half ton haters here)
> View attachment 110836
> 
> 
> View attachment 110837


Maybe I'm showing my age but whats the sense of painting clearance black? Kind of defeats the reason behind them.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BUFF;1449002 said:


> Maybe I'm showing my age but whats the sense of painting clearance black? Kind of defeats the reason behind them.


They're only smoked, so when they are on they still look orange when you turn them on. They go with the blackout theme that the truck has that they will be going on.


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1449028 said:


> They're only smoked, so when they are on they still look orange when you turn them on. They go with the blackout theme that the truck has that they will be going on.


Ok, I can buy that.........


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

For those that are curious about how the truck handles the blade, no ballast this storm...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Turns out I got a little bit of motivation tonight....the 94 is my "nice" truck now so to speak. So she's finally getting the treatment I've been wanting to give her for quite some time now.


----------



## mossman381

Nice upgrades on the truck


----------



## tbyc

that seams pointless


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;1449203 said:


> Nice upgrades on the truck


Thanks man, I think I've fallen in love all over again with the truck!


tbyc;1449374 said:


> that seams pointless


Not pointless, personal preference. I prefer to have nice things.


----------



## plowingkid35

Those upgrades look pretty nice, are those seat from a superduty?


----------



## randomb0b123

If you prefer to have nice things why do you have2 Ford 150s? Thats contradicting


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

plowingkid35;1449468 said:


> Those upgrades look pretty nice, are those seat from a superduty?


They're out of an exploder. Would have rather had seats from a super duty, but the deal I got on the seats was too good to pass up.


randomb0b123;1449487 said:


> If you prefer to have nice things why do you have2 Ford 150s? Thats contradicting


Because they're paid off and suffice just fine for me. No absolute need for a 3/4 ton or 1 ton right now. It is in the plans, but for right now I'm fine with what I got.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got the cab lights on today, went ahead and opted for the LED bulbs, painted the grille black too finally. First off though I did the brakes on the work truck, noticed a grinding feeling when I was plowing snow...I've never let them get this bad before...


----------



## 2000dodge

might have missed it but what did you paint the cab lights with, thanks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

2000dodge;1449965 said:


> might have missed it but what did you paint the cab lights with, thanks


A product called night shades. Its a rattle can product, you can get it at Wal Mart I think. Or usually parts stores.


----------



## Deerewashed

you made them way too dark, should be a lot brighter especially because they have leds in them. way to much tint.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Deerewashed;1450013 said:


> you made them way too dark, should be a lot brighter especially because they have leds in them. way to much tint.


I definetly did not expect them to be factory bright with the stuff I put on them. They look really good in person and pretty bright too. Got some more pics for you guys, been working quite a bit on the truck lately. Shot of the cab lights at night, the new window tint, did it myself. Took the windows totally out of the truck to do it. Smoked the fog lights, smoked the corner lights, painted the grille black, think that's it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

And then, this summer when the money is right....


----------



## randomb0b123

gm mirrors on a ford?? fyi that wont fix it it will still be a ford:laughing: jk those are alot more functional than the ones you have now. are you going to get them with lights in them?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1453698 said:


> gm mirrors on a ford?? fyi that wont fix it it will still be a ford:laughing: jk those are alot more functional than the ones you have now. are you going to get them with lights in them?


They do kinda look like GM mirrors now that you mention that. They are supposed to be a direct bolt up to this body style for though. I may get the lighted ones but haven't really decided yet. If I got the lighted ones, the lights of course....would be smoked. Just depends on the money this year.


----------



## randomb0b123

I thought it was some retrofit thing they look like tm late 00s mirrors


----------



## 4wydnr

You seem to catch a lot of crap from people on here. But I admire you for keeping on with what you have going. Most guys your age have a productive day if they take the garbage out when their mom asks them too.

Keep up the good work and continue to grow at a pace you are comfortable with. I'm sure there's a few guys this year that are hurting because the bought a newer bigger truck on credit and now are scrabbling for funds to pay for it. It's hard to beat a good paid for truck.


----------



## treeman06

If some one pulled up to my drive with that truck , I would never give them the business. The tinted windows, for a work truck are totally inappropriate.


----------



## randomb0b123

Plowing with tinted Windows= pain in the rear and not safe


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1454032 said:


> Plowing with tinted Windows= pain in the rear and not safe


Agreed I am ripping the tint off my dump windows that came on it when I brought it


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1453851 said:


> I thought it was some retrofit thing they look like tm late 00s mirrors


Yeah the more I look at them the more they do look like a Chevy mirror.


4wydnr;1453876 said:


> You seem to catch a lot of crap from people on here. But I admire you for keeping on with what you have going. Most guys your age have a productive day if they take the garbage out when their mom asks them too.
> 
> Keep up the good work and continue to grow at a pace you are comfortable with. I'm sure there's a few guys this year that are hurting because the bought a newer bigger truck on credit and now are scrabbling for funds to pay for it. It's hard to beat a good paid for truck.


Well thanks, I plan to keep on keepin on no matter what everyone says.


treeman06;1454002 said:


> If some one pulled up to my drive with that truck , I would never give them the business. The tinted windows, for a work truck are totally inappropriate.


I don't park in my customers driveways, its inappropriate. Thumbs Up To each his own though, I think they make a truck look nicer. Plus it's nice when your truck isn't like a sauna in the summer time.


randomb0b123;1454032 said:


> Plowing with tinted Windows= pain in the rear and not safe


Yeah they used to be, but I got used to it pretty quick, last winter the truck I ran has super dark windows, I plow with the window down pretty well all the time anyways so it wasn't a concern.


----------



## mossman381

People don't care what you move the snow out of their driveways with, just that you move the snow when they want it moved. Tinted windows is not going to lose him any jobs.


----------



## exmark

treeman06;1454002 said:


> If some one pulled up to my drive with that truck , I would never give them the business. The tinted windows, for a work truck are totally inappropriate.


 How would that be inappropriate? If someone didn't hire me because of something so simple as tinted windows on my truck. I wouldn't care to get the driveway anyways. Sounds like that type of customer would be a pain in the a** anyways.

Hopefully we pick up another storm here in the midwest austin. I could use a couple more pushes before spring.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;1454127 said:


> People don't care what you move the snow out of their driveways with, just that you move the snow when they want it moved. Tinted windows is not going to lose him any jobs.


Exactly, like the reply below says, if someone isn't going to hire me because I have tinted windows on my truck, I probably don't want that customer anyways. I've had tinted windows on my trucks since shortly after I got my first truck, never had anything but pure compliments on them.


exmark;1454490 said:


> How would that be inappropriate? If someone didn't hire me because of something so simple as tinted windows on my truck. I wouldn't care to get the driveway anyways. Sounds like that type of customer would be a pain in the a** anyways.
> 
> Hopefully we pick up another storm here in the midwest austin. I could use a couple more pushes before spring.


It would be nice to get a few more pushes in, I probably wouldn't be mad about it. But I've already got irrigation work lined up, and spring work lined up. Including a system this weekend to install, hopefully that all goes as planned.


----------



## deere615

For me its not a hiring thing personally I think its a cleaner look, for me its not being able to see with the tint. I always have my driver window down they are manual windows so passanger side is never down and I have a hard tim seeing at night to the back through the mirror on the passanger side


----------



## J.R. Services

Looks good.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

J.R. Services;1455717 said:


> Looks good.


Thank you

Got a big install job done, figured with the hard work I put in I would go for a little treat to myself...Removed the rear catalytic convertor, hollowed out the front one. 3 inch stainless dual exhaust all the way back, going through glasspacks. To a dual tip on each side of the truck behind the tires. Sounds amazing, sure it won't help my gas mileage though


----------



## njsnowremoval

Whats the bike in the bed?


----------



## randomb0b123

i bet that sounds awesome when its working. last time i was at the drag strip there was alot of 4.6 rustangs with loud exhausts they sounded soo cool 2 would go up at once and theyd stand on them and be bouncing the rev limiter then bark 1st 2nd and 3rd.wont that make your truck go all haywire and check engine light come on and run really rich with a truck that new? why did you use 3 inch? thats for diesels or really high hp engines, your truck probably wont scavenge properly with that exhaust. do you have emissions testing in kansas? are those both crotch rockets or are they good motorcycles?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I went with three inch for the sound and flow. The bikes are both rockets. The one in the driveway is a honda cbr 1000. The one in the bed of my truck is a yamaha 600


----------



## randomb0b123

Were you also going for most power loss?


----------



## randomb0b123

Were you taking the crotch rockets to the scrap yard where they belong?


----------



## MatthewG

Alot of different items of discussion in this thread, but I will make just one comment. How can you push snow for 12 or 15 hours and not even do a residential?

Was there that much non stop snow that it takes 15 hours to complete?

I plow 11 acres and if it takes my crew any longer than 6 hours we failed, nor would my customer tolerate it.

Later Dudes


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

MatthewG;1463764 said:


> Alot of different items of discussion in this thread, but I will make just one comment. How can you push snow for 12 or 15 hours and not even do a residential?
> 
> Was there that much non stop snow that it takes 15 hours to complete?
> 
> I plow 11 acres and if it takes my crew any longer than 6 hours we failed, nor would my customer tolerate it.
> 
> Later Dudes


We plow alot of commercial places here in town. Almost every business in this town we plow, so it takes some time. Keep in mind we're not in a huge city.


----------



## tbyc

KL&M Snow Div.;1463878 said:


> We plow alot of commercial places here in town. Almost every business in this town we plow, so it takes some time. Keep in mind we're not in a huge city.


with two trucks you would be so ****** here


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

tbyc;1464278 said:


> with two trucks you would be so ****** here


Between me and my buddy, we run three trucks. We're not there, we're here. For where we are, what we got gets it done.

Little upgrade....getting closer to done


----------



## randomb0b123

your "pickup truck" turns more ricer every day


----------



## plowingkid35

randomb0b123;1464680 said:


> your "pickup truck" turns more ricer every day


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Still dont really understand why your putting all this money in to a half ton truck??  It makes no sense to put all of those upgrades into a half ton plow truck, if you plow as many places as you say you do all your mods and "upgrades" will be useless in a couple years. Save your money and get a real truck.


----------



## randomb0b123

His money wasted not ours o well we tryed giving him advice


----------



## plowingkid35

randomb0b123;1464879 said:


> His money wasted not ours o well we tryed giving him advice


^^^All we ever tried to do was give a little bit of advice and help him save a lot of $$$


----------



## BlueRam2500

Truck looks good man, but just realize that you could be saving the money from these accessories and putting it into a bigger truck that will allow you to expand your business. I modded every vehicle I owned and now that I'm older have realized that it was all a giant waste. However, if it works for you and you like it, than thats all that matters. In the end, your the one that has to drive it and use it for what you need it for.


----------



## Deerewashed

DONT LISTEN TO THEM! They dont understand...you and me are very a like. We take pride in what we drive. We have fun in what we drive. We work in what we drive. You guys rip on him because he puts stuff into the truck that he drives everyday, if your gonna drive it everyday, you should like it.

My new duramax is getting 4 inch lift, 35's, and stacks. It will haul a trailer a couple times a week for work, and will haul ass on the weekends when pullin a sled. Yes it would be nice to have a dump too, but i would rather have what i have then have a stock 1500, and stock dump.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BlueRam2500;1465105 said:


> Truck looks good man, but just realize that you could be saving the money from these accessories and putting it into a bigger truck that will allow you to expand your business. I modded every vehicle I owned and now that I'm older have realized that it was all a giant waste. However, if it works for you and you like it, than thats all that matters. In the end, your the one that has to drive it and use it for what you need it for.


Agreed, I do intend to get a bigger truck, but in the meantime I'm going to enjoy driving what I have got.


Deerewashed;1465240 said:


> DONT LISTEN TO THEM! They dont understand...you and me are very a like. We take pride in what we drive. We have fun in what we drive. We work in what we drive. You guys rip on him because he puts stuff into the truck that he drives everyday, if your gonna drive it everyday, you should like it.
> 
> My new duramax is getting 4 inch lift, 35's, and stacks. It will haul a trailer a couple times a week for work, and will haul ass on the weekends when pullin a sled. Yes it would be nice to have a dump too, but i would rather have what i have then have a stock 1500, and stock dump.


Yup agreed, I want to have a nice truck and ride around in style. I'm working with what I got and maybe some day down the road I'll have that diesel truck. But until then I'm going to enjoy driving my current trucks.


----------



## Squires

Why all the basing, not everyone needs a 3/4 or diesel.
Does that make some people feel macho?
The f150 or Silverado/Sierra 1500, Ram 1500, etc will last him just fine.
Does a 3/4 or 1 ton make more per hour on a contract?
Why doesn't everyone with a diesel pickup get a real med duty plow truck, or a tractor?
Oil change is less, parts are less, insurance is less, the longevity isn't that much better, no matter how heavy your truck, you can only push so much before the trans gets fed up and lets you down.


----------



## Deerewashed

power and mileage is why i would choose, and did choose diesel. Longevity is much better. I will have put 2x as much money into parts breaking in gas at 200k vs a diesel. Also it is a work truck all year rounds, so need the power to tow in the summer.


----------



## MikeRi24

Deerewashed;1465240 said:


> DONT LISTEN TO THEM! They dont understand...you and me are very a like. We take pride in what we drive. We have fun in what we drive. We work in what we drive. You guys rip on him because he puts stuff into the truck that he drives everyday, if your gonna drive it everyday, you should like it.
> 
> My new duramax is getting 4 inch lift, 35's, and stacks. It will haul a trailer a couple times a week for work, and will haul ass on the weekends when pullin a sled. Yes it would be nice to have a dump too, but i would rather have what i have then have a stock 1500, and stock dump.


Wait til you have people working for you...no1 that works for you will give a $**t about your truck the way you do, so it kinda becomes pointless to do anything to it because then it will just make you even more angry when it gets messed up. And that goes for anything, truck, snowblower, mower, trimmer, it doesn't matter because when it breaks, its not their money to fix it, so what does it matter to them?


----------



## deere615

MikeRi24;1465699 said:


> Wait til you have people working for you...no1 that works for you will give a $**t about your truck the way you do, so it kinda becomes pointless to do anything to it because then it will just make you even more angry when it gets messed up. And that goes for anything, truck, snowblower, mower, trimmer, it doesn't matter because when it breaks, its not their money to fix it, so what does it matter to them?


Agreed! I try to keep my work trucks looking nice but no longer really add many extras just things that are upgrades for a work truck ie timbrens tool boxes etc I do take lights a bit excessively but I will always probably do that...


----------



## plowingkid35

Deerewashed;1465588 said:


> power and mileage is why i would choose, and did choose diesel. Longevity is much better. I will have put 2x as much money into parts breaking in gas at 200k vs a diesel. Also it is a work truck all year rounds, so need the power to tow in the summer.





MikeRi24;1465699 said:


> Wait til you have people working for you...no1 that works for you will give a $**t about your truck the way you do, so it kinda becomes pointless to do anything to it because then it will just make you even more angry when it gets messed up. And that goes for anything, truck, snowblower, mower, trimmer, it doesn't matter because when it breaks, its not their money to fix it, so what does it matter to them?





deere615;1465835 said:


> Agreed! I try to keep my work trucks looking nice but no longer really add many extras just things that are upgrades for a work truck ie timbrens tool boxes etc I do take lights a bit excessively but I will always probably do that...


All of the above 100% quality advice


----------



## randomb0b123

That will all be ignored...........


----------



## born2farm

randomb0b123;1466014 said:


> That will all be ignored...........


Then why do you keep posting in his thread?? They are his freaking trucks so he can do whatever he wants. You guys gave him your opinion a while ago. He has decided that what he is doing works best for him and his business. There are a lot of lawn companies out there that have made it just fine without 3/4 and one ton pickups. Myself, I could not do without my 3/4 ton and one ton trucks, but that is my company not Austins. Austin has grown his company a lot over the last couple years...which is saying a lot in today's economy so he must be doing something right.

All that aside. Trucks are looking good Austin....keep up the good work.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Traded my 99 straight for this 95.......stripped down the old truck, and have an ultramount with unimount adapter on order for this truck. Pushing almost 500hp with all I've done to her so far this summer....can't wait to push some mountains with it this winter!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

.........................


----------



## randomb0b123

dude............. finally you saw the light and got a real truck congrats :salute:wesport


----------



## Mark13

KL&M Snow Div.;1511139 said:


> Traded my 99 straight for this 95.......stripped down the old truck, and have an ultramount with unimount adapter on order for this truck. Pushing almost 500hp with all I've done to her so far this summer.


Pretty good looking truck, should treat you a lot better then a half ton. What all do you have done for performance mods?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1511158 said:


> dude............. finally you saw the light and got a real truck congrats :salute:wesport


Thank you sir!


Mark13;1511168 said:


> Pretty good looking truck, should treat you a lot better then a half ton. What all do you have done for performance mods?


Already loving the truck, so far for mods it just has a 6 position chip, with up to 150hp gain on extreme. Stage one injectors, four inch straight pipe exhaust, no mufflers or cats, cold air intake, pcm flashed for an extra hunnerd horse, upgraded fuel pressure regulator to push more fuel. Thats really about it, she'll pull a house and smoke like a freight train right now. Next things are probably gonna be head studs, rods, and water/meth. But it'll still be a bit down the road. I installed glow shift guages as well


----------



## Mark13

KL&M Snow Div.;1511201 said:


> Already loving the truck, so far for mods it just has a 6 position chip, with up to 150hp gain on extreme. Stage one injectors, four inch straight pipe exhaust, no mufflers or cats, cold air intake, pcm flashed for an extra hunnerd horse, upgraded fuel pressure regulator to push more fuel. Thats really about it, she'll pull a house and smoke like a freight train right now. Next things are probably gonna be head studs, rods, and water/meth. But it'll still be a bit down the road. I installed glow shift guages as well


Should run pretty good and be a huge upgrade over the old truck it replaced. Amazing what a tuner does to a 7.3 compared to how much they seem to be lacking power stock.

And not to be rude, but your a long way from 500hp. Probably more towards 350 at the tires.


----------



## Drew2010

Mark13;1511206 said:


> Should run pretty good and be a huge upgrade over the old truck it replaced. Amazing what a tuner does to a 7.3 compared to how much they seem to be lacking power stock.
> 
> And not to be rude, but your a long way from 500hp. Probably more towards 350 at the tires.


Beat me to it Mark. 500 hp is quite a feat in an OBS stroker. Even with injectors, pretty sure you couldn't get another 150 with a chip. Just because thats what the tune may be doesn't mean thats what your adding. Pretty sure the HIDs and glowshift gauges don't add another 150hp. Regulator isnt really giving you more fuel. While you may be running regulated return, If it were 500 HP you would be running a complete e-fuel set up.

With a stock turbo, with 500hp, longevity of that turbo is out of the picture. Wouldn't last long.

For that kind of power you better have an intercooler if you plan on doing any type of towing.

Who's injectors are you running? What size? Whose tunes? TS or DP? Any HPOP upgrade? Trans upgrades?

Smoke is unused power. Shouldn't smoke too much. A good tune will clean this up dramatically. Smokey diesels are becoming a thing of the past. Yes I'm gonna be "that guy"

If you want to argue this point, put it on a dyno, until then, please dont pull numbers out of your a**. Not trying to be a doucher but stuff like this really burns my a**.

I have a 97 7.3 and it will never see 500 hp. I use my truck for a truck; a 500hp OBS is just not practical any way you look at it.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice truck! How many miles?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Mark13;1511206 said:


> Should run pretty good and be a huge upgrade over the old truck it replaced. Amazing what a tuner does to a 7.3 compared to how much they seem to be lacking power stock.
> 
> And not to be rude, but your a long way from 500hp. Probably more towards 350 at the tires.





Drew2010;1511368 said:


> Beat me to it Mark. 500 hp is quite a feat in an OBS stroker. Even with injectors, pretty sure you couldn't get another 150 with a chip. Just because thats what the tune may be doesn't mean thats what your adding. Pretty sure the HIDs and glowshift gauges don't add another 150hp. Regulator isnt really giving you more fuel. While you may be running regulated return, If it were 500 HP you would be running a complete e-fuel set up.
> 
> With a stock turbo, with 500hp, longevity of that turbo is out of the picture. Wouldn't last long.
> 
> For that kind of power you better have an intercooler if you plan on doing any type of towing.
> 
> Who's injectors are you running? What size? Whose tunes? TS or DP? Any HPOP upgrade? Trans upgrades?
> 
> Smoke is unused power. Shouldn't smoke too much. A good tune will clean this up dramatically. Smokey diesels are becoming a thing of the past. Yes I'm gonna be "that guy"
> 
> If you want to argue this point, put it on a dyno, until then, please dont pull numbers out of your a**. Not trying to be a doucher but stuff like this really burns my a**.
> 
> I have a 97 7.3 and it will never see 500 hp. I use my truck for a truck; a 500hp OBS is just not practical any way you look at it.


I suppose that is true about the hp, I'd like it to be putting down big numbers one day, or at least moderate numbers. The 5number comes from advertising what they say the mods will give you. As far as the chip, its a TS six position, Ive got a 6.0 intercooler and 175 single shot swampers for injectors. No tranny upgrades as of yet.


BlueRam2500;1511380 said:


> Nice truck! How many miles?


Thank you, shes got 290k on her.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That truck is sweet! Love those OBS fords!


----------



## MikeRi24

i like the gauges, what do they monitor?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Polarismalibu;1511878 said:


> That truck is sweet! Love those OBS fords!


Thanks!


MikeRi24;1512208 said:


> i like the gauges, what do they monitor?


Thanks, I've got them hooked up for egt, boost, fuel pressure, and trans temp


----------



## blk90s13

KL&M Snow Div.;1511140 said:


> .........................
> View attachment 117116


That is a real truck congrats


----------



## randomb0b123

bed looks well used are you gonna keep that one or fix it or flatbed it or leave it?


----------



## mossman381

The seat of the pants dyno can be off a little sometimes


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

blk90s13;1512221 said:


> That is a real truck congrats


Thank you!


randomb0b123;1512411 said:


> bed looks well used are you gonna keep that one or fix it or flatbed it or leave it?


Probably going to fix it and or replace it with one in better shape. Maybe flatbed though who knows. I'm def gonna be replacing the fenders and painting the entire truck


mossman381;1512697 said:


> The seat of the pants dyno can be off a little sometimes


:salute:


----------



## plowingkid35

Im glad you finally decided to go to a bigger truck. Congrats! you will never look back


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

plowingkid35;1513042 said:


> Im glad you finally decided to go to a bigger truck. Congrats! you will never look back


Thanks!

Done a little modificating to my previous headache rack, cut it down, welded some new brackets, painted, etc. Got my ultramount to unimount on the truck. And signed up alot of new snow jobs! Tomorrow my smoked cab lights go on, and then I'll be waiting on my new smoked head lights to be here. Then that's probably it for the year on the truck.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Re-try for some bigger pics, my phone is all jacked up for some reason. Sorry guys.


----------



## durafish

Looks good. What bar is that?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

durafish;1526800 said:


> Looks good. What bar is that?


Its a whelen mini century. Ran out of time today, so hopefully it will be all wired up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## randomb0b123

you just using the half ton plow for now?


----------



## durafish

Oh what size the 23"?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1526859 said:


> you just using the half ton plow for now?


Yeah, I really prefer the 7'6 right now, especially some of the lots I do, have some tight places. Upgrade is probably in my future though.


durafish;1527016 said:


> Oh what size the 23"?


This bar is just the 16" bar, I didn't feel like investing too much in it no more than I'll use it.

Got the cab lights on today and finally got my strobes wired up, cab lights are not stock ford lights, very pleased with the way they look on the truck!


----------



## Drew2010

Ooohhh porno-red interior.... Sorry about that. lol

Just givin you ****. I cant stand fords red interior. 
Hate it so much I would not buy a truck simply because it has red interior.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Drew2010;1527852 said:


> Ooohhh porno-red interior.... Sorry about that. lol
> 
> Just givin you ****. I cant stand fords red interior.
> Hate it so much I would not buy a truck simply because it has red interior.


Not offended at all lol. The red interior is for sure not my favorite part of the truck. But a straight across trade from a reg cab 4.6 to an ex cab long bed diesel I figured I could force myself to live with it haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

New headlights in!


----------



## randomb0b123

headlights are a huge pain on those trucks!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1535067 said:


> headlights are a huge pain on those trucks!!


Absolutely! This is the second time I have installed headlights on these. Did headlights on my 94 a year or so ago, and now this truck. Not the funnest job in the world for sure though. But the door and fender on my 99 wasn't the funnest either. Bolts every where


----------



## jhall22guitar

Love the truck! (like mentioned other than the red interior) your not much older than me i think (18) good to see it is possible to grow with hard work.


----------



## MikeRi24

are those 99-07 Superduty fog lights or just some generic ones? Friend of mine with an OBS Ford like yours put the Superduty ones in his truck and they are a perfect fit in those bumper holes.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

jhall22guitar;1535226 said:


> Love the truck! (like mentioned other than the red interior) your not much older than me i think (18) good to see it is possible to grow with hard work.


Thanks! Yep, hard work, and lots of dedication anything can happen.


MikeRi24;1535303 said:


> are those 99-07 Superduty fog lights or just some generic ones? Friend of mine with an OBS Ford like yours put the Superduty ones in his truck and they are a perfect fit in those bumper holes.


They're just the generic lights, but work good. I'll have to look into the super duty fog lights though, I didn't know they were almost a direct fit.

Called into the boss and took a day off today, ended up cleaning out the truck a little bit. Determined that I need more space in my truck haha. Too many parts and tools, too little room. And, finally got my strobes all functional for snow season right around the corner.


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow, just read through the thread. Cool to see how its grown over the years.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

DieselSlug;1535984 said:


> Wow, just read through the thread. Cool to see how its grown over the years.


Definetly had plenty of ups and downs. Hoping this season will be one of the highest points of my growth so far.

Probably going to be let down, but I guess we'll see what becomes of this deal tomorrow night


----------



## mossman381

When I see it on the ground I will believe it.


----------



## ducaticorse

I thought you weren't supposed to pull trailers and push snow with chipped turbos.. Thought being that the transmission coolers can't handle the additional heat under heavy load?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;1541439 said:


> When I see it on the ground I will believe it.


Likewise! Not too hopeful but who knows. I won't make the decision to hook up until tomorrow evening probably.


ducaticorse;1541443 said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to pull trailers and push snow with chipped turbos.. Thought being that the transmission coolers can't handle the additional heat under heavy load?


I don't have any issues pulling a trailer with my truck. Trans temp runs a touch hotter but nothing I need to worry about. For plowing snow though, I imagine I'll turn my chip down a notch or two just to play it safe and not mess something up. Two winters ago my buddy with his cummins snapped his front axle shaft trying to push a mountain of snow with his chipped up truck haha. I'd rather not try something dumb like that....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well, it was supposed to snow, but ended up actually getting alot of ice and a little snow. So this one turned out just to be a salt run, which is fine by me I suppose. There'll be a good storm soon hopefully.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Finished up a little ice control this morning, and got the mowers all put away for the winter.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Done some things around the house, cleaned the garage, which was long over due to be done haha.

One in for the winter, one out ready to plow!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Supposedly we'll get 2-6" depending on the forecast you look at and the person you talk to. Done the brakes today as well as finally fixing my window regulator....enjoy


----------



## GMC25004x4

Nice looking truck!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

GMC25004x4;1552019 said:


> Nice looking truck!


Thanks!

Here she is all ready for some work hopefully in the morning!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got a little snow, not all they hyped it up to be but some was plowable, rest was saltable. And may need to go on another salt run in the morning, we'll just have to see. Got some video footage but I don't have it edited and such right now. Anyway, sorry to post and run but I gotta go out and put a block heater in a certain powerstroke


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ok, so here's the deal. GFCI outlet in the garage kept tripping. Always had thought it was our holiday lighting, because we had a million lights outside, so figured surely somewhere in all that mess something was a little goofy. Didn't do it constantly, but once in a while at random it would do it. Replaced the outlet and it seemed to go away. But at the same time I swapped the outlet out, we were in a dry spell, had been seeing rain and such when it was tripping. Anyway, took down the lights Sunday before it snowed, figured good to go. Then went outside to plow Monday morning, outlet hadn't tripped, so the truck was still heated up. This morning, after working with the truck all day yesterday, I get in it and she won't hardly start, it was plugged in, but to my surprise, the outlet tripped. After research I figured the heater was bad and doing something to the outlet, Oriellys said they had one in stock. Went to pick it up and they couldn't find it, but had the replacement cord. Picked that up thinking I'll atleast try it since I may have to salt in the morning and I'll need my truck plugged in to do so. Well sure enough, I took the old cord off and it had a bare spot on what I believe is the neutral wire, and it would get water in it when I drove the truck. $15 cord cost me all these headaches.


----------



## mossman381

My block heater is not working. I was going to try a new cord and see what happens.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

mossman381;1554246 said:


> My block heater is not working. I was going to try a new cord and see what happens.


Seems to have done the trick for me, not sure on a dmax, but on my truck it was pretty easy to do. And is a relatively cheap fix if it's only the cord


----------



## jtslawncare

Yep same crap was happenin to me... Had to replace the plug on my truck end.. Now I gotta drill n tap the bolt for gear selector tomorrow.. bolt sheared off had I built up on tranny n wouldn't shift so I kinda forced it...


----------



## Polarismalibu

KL&M Snow Div.;1553977 said:


> Ok, so here's the deal. GFCI outlet in the garage kept tripping. Always had thought it was our holiday lighting, because we had a million lights outside, so figured surely somewhere in all that mess something was a little goofy. Didn't do it constantly, but once in a while at random it would do it. Replaced the outlet and it seemed to go away. But at the same time I swapped the outlet out, we were in a dry spell, had been seeing rain and such when it was tripping. Anyway, took down the lights Sunday before it snowed, figured good to go. Then went outside to plow Monday morning, outlet hadn't tripped, so the truck was still heated up. This morning, after working with the truck all day yesterday, I get in it and she won't hardly start, it was plugged in, but to my surprise, the outlet tripped. After research I figured the heater was bad and doing something to the outlet, Oriellys said they had one in stock. Went to pick it up and they couldn't find it, but had the replacement cord. Picked that up thinking I'll atleast try it since I may have to salt in the morning and I'll need my truck plugged in to do so. Well sure enough, I took the old cord off and it had a bare spot on what I believe is the neutral wire, and it would get water in it when I drove the truck. $15 cord cost me all these headaches.
> View attachment 120787


Mine kept tripping from salt being on the plug for my truck.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

jtslawncare;1554641 said:


> Yep same crap was happenin to me... Had to replace the plug on my truck end.. Now I gotta drill n tap the bolt for gear selector tomorrow.. bolt sheared off had I built up on tranny n wouldn't shift so I kinda forced it...





Polarismalibu;1554651 said:


> Mine kept tripping from salt being on the plug for my truck.


Wow, apparently the cords are a pretty common suspect!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Look what I run across today! Sure looked better when I still had it haha.


----------



## havenlax18

How did the f150 plow in the snow? I have one and I am looking into either buying a used or new plow haven't decided. If I got new it would be a V and used most likely the 7"6 Meyer. By the way sweet powerstroke I know all about the OBS 7.3's. would you recommend getting a high mileage old 7.3 with plow or a 5.4 super duty with plow?:waving:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

havenlax18;1556096 said:


> How did the f150 plow in the snow? I have one and I am looking into either buying a used or new plow haven't decided. If I got new it would be a V and used most likely the 7"6 Meyer. By the way sweet powerstroke I know all about the OBS 7.3's. would you recommend getting a high mileage old 7.3 with plow or a 5.4 super duty with plow?:waving:


Hmmmm, tought call. Both are great pushing snow. Never had any issues with my 99 in the snow, I actually didn't need it in 4x4 too much plowing because the tires gripped so good. But the diesel don't have a chance in 2wd. Too much torque I guess, if you creep you can get traction, but soon as you get on the pedal she just spins. I'd probably go for the diesel though, especially if you pull stuff that you could justify it. The triton motors had some bad qwerks to them, blowing plugs, etc. The first motor in my 99, it slipped timing, and valves hit pistons. Not too uncommon on them trucks. I guess I'd say if you can get a good deal on a diesel go for it I suppose


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Here we go, I know the vinyl guy pretty good, he wants to barter some irrigation work for lettering my truck. Here is a proof he sent me this evening. I told him I'd like everything to be italics like he has on the bed. Everything except the company name. The color is silver metallic, almost a chrome look. Anyways, still a work in process, but here is what it is so far!


----------



## durafish

Looks good how it is but I would fix some of that rot first.not trying to be mean but a rotted truck doesn't look very professional although lettering does.


----------



## BUFF

The layout good, I'd try to find a body guy that would do some bartering and get the cancer on the pick up taken care of before any lettering was done. JMO


----------



## randomb0b123

what does t3 mean


----------



## BUFF

randomb0b123;1557466 said:


> what does t3 mean


Truck 3 is my guess.


----------



## CashinH&P

randomb0b123;1557466 said:


> what does t3 mean


I would guess truck 3?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Truck Looks good.. The cancer is an easy fix..


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thanks guys, t3 is truck three. I had the lettering concentrated along the top of the bed and as well as on the door, as those areas are cancer free. One of my good friends owns a body shop, so we will be addressing the cancer sooner than later I hope. There is a local pd officer in town though that has recently gotten DOT certified to stop guys like me. He has been hassling me since I got this truck to get things in check. I wanted the rust fixed before the lettering, but guess it'll have to do for now. I don't have to pay for this lettering as I have bartered some irrigation work with the guy who is doing it. The fender is removable and easily replaceable without hurting the lettering. Thanks guys


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

UDSOT? I need a facepalm smilie.


----------



## xgiovannix12

2006Sierra1500;1557660 said:


> UDSOT? I need a facepalm smilie.


LOl your the only one who noticed.


----------



## CashinH&P

Just read this entire thread, its nice to know that building a landcaping company from the ground up can work. I admire your hard work.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

2006Sierra1500;1557660 said:


> UDSOT? I need a facepalm smilie.





xgiovannix12;1557685 said:


> LOl your the only one who noticed.


Lol a buddy pointed that out to me lastnight. I email the vinyl guy about, and mentioned it on LS, but apparently not here haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Put together a video of plowing a little snow on one of my above grade parking lots. Didn't really want to mess with it, but they want it kept clear. As well as some other random shots from this event. Hopefully I will have a few more, better videos as I mess more with the editing software and the season progresses. Providing we get some more snow! Still don't have anything on Bosetti nor am I trying to compete with anyone, but I do hope to put some better videos together as I get more footage etc.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

CashinH&P;1557739 said:


> Just read this entire thread, its nice to know that building a landcaping company from the ground up can work. I admire your hard work.


Hey sorry, I musta looked right past this comment a while ago! Yes, it is doable, but has a fair share of difficulties of course just like anything does. Joining both this site and lawnsite has really helped me I think. Sometimes the guys are harsh, but sometimes that is needed. Overall, I have learned many many things and got new ideas and procedures from these forums! Thank you for the kind words and good luck to you!


----------



## CashinH&P

KL&M Snow Div.;1558319 said:


> Hey sorry, I musta looked right past this comment a while ago! Yes, it is doable, but has a fair share of difficulties of course just like anything does. Joining both this site and lawnsite has really helped me I think. Sometimes the guys are harsh, but sometimes that is needed. Overall, I have learned many many things and got new ideas and procedures from these forums! Thank you for the kind words and good luck to you!


Haha no worries, and thanks! I am on lawnsite too, I look forward to growing like you did. Im going into my second year in business and have grown quit a bit. I look forward to seeing more of your pics!


----------



## randomb0b123

you forgot to hit that civic


----------



## Triton2286

randomb0b123;1558457 said:


> you forgot to hit that civic


Should have sprayed some fisher yellow on the edge of the plow and then hit it


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

CashinH&P;1558332 said:


> Haha no worries, and thanks! I am on lawnsite too, I look forward to growing like you did. Im going into my second year in business and have grown quit a bit. I look forward to seeing more of your pics!


I'll definetly have some more pics up as the season goes on! Whats your user name over there on LS


randomb0b123;1558457 said:


> you forgot to hit that civic





Triton2286;1558496 said:


> Should have sprayed some fisher yellow on the edge of the plow and then hit it


Rule #542 of snow plowing, if a car pulls in to the lot. They will always park in the spot you haven't yet plowed! :redbounce


----------



## randomb0b123

you coulda moved it.........


----------



## mossman381

Nice choice in music Thumbs Up


----------



## CashinH&P

Same as here, I havent been on there much though.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1558571 said:


> you coulda moved it.........


Well, yeah I coulda I guess


mossman381;1558628 said:


> Nice choice in music Thumbs Up


Thanks!


CashinH&P;1558736 said:


> Same as here, I havent been on there much though.


Ah I see, you oughta get a thread of your work up over there.

Revised lettering and hopefully the final proof....


----------



## xgiovannix12

Looks better


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Dude where the hell is the bottom of your fender :laughing:

EDIT: GVWR is 16000 on that truck? Yeah, RIGHT


----------



## BUFF

I picked on that too, on the first draft it was 8800#...... I think, hard to tell with all the mud on the pick up.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1560096 said:


> Looks better


Thanks


2006Sierra1500;1560454 said:


> Dude where the hell is the bottom of your fender :laughing:
> 
> EDIT: GVWR is 16000 on that truck? Yeah, RIGHT


Yeah I'm working on the fender situation. Hopefully not too much longer and she'll get alot of much needed love. 


BUFF;1560482 said:


> I picked on that too, on the first draft it was 8800#...... I think, hard to tell with all the mud on the pick up.


As for the gvwr, the door sticker says 8800. However, the local dot fella wants it to read what my truck is tagged at. I've got six different answers on what the number should be. I should just have it read 8800-16000 haha


----------



## BUFF

What ever the tag on the door or door pillar says is what should be shown for a weight.
It almost sounds like this cop has no idea of what he's doing.......


----------



## Triton2286

What is he charging for it?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Didn't you say the guy was recently DOT certified? Go by the door pillar, thats the GVW. He should be able to know what its plated for.


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1562304 said:


> Didn't you say the guy was recently DOT certified? Go by the door pillar, thats the GVW. He should be able to know what its plated for.


Maybe this is the local Sheriff.......


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BUFF;1560619 said:


> What ever the tag on the door or door pillar says is what should be shown for a weight.
> It almost sounds like this cop has no idea of what he's doing.......


Yeah the guy is kind of a joke, but I see him daily, so I guess I'll try it haha


Triton2286;1561913 said:


> What is he charging for it?


He wants to barter some irrigation work. He already has a system at his house but he needs some heads changed and stuff so he wants to trade out. Not a bad deal for me


2006Sierra1500;1562304 said:


> Didn't you say the guy was recently DOT certified? Go by the door pillar, thats the GVW. He should be able to know what its plated for.


Yeah he's a classic super trooper for sure.


BUFF;1562377 said:


> Maybe this is the local Sheriff.......


That looks about right!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Moving up in the world finally....couldn't pass this deal up!


----------



## xgiovannix12

nice addition


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1565576 said:


> nice addition


Thanks, now hopefully I can put it to good use sometime hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well got the spreader unloaded today and put away until I have time to install it, should get to it in the next week I hope. I did wire up the motor today to a battery I had sitting around, everything spun easily. Gonna gather up some new hardware for it, some electrical plugs for the connection at the back of the truck. And just ordered a snow ex controller for it tonight, the Western brand controllers were pretty pricey, I found a snow ex controller for 70 bucks shipped on ebay, and from what I had read they are all pretty much universal. Plus I liked the low profile look of the snow ex controller, as I am trying to keep the cab of my truck clean, and not cluttered up with switches everywhere! The guy before me just ran it on a toggle, I think I'd rather have the variable speed function though!

Couple questions though, I'd like some info on plug style as to what would work best for the back of the truck. Also, what size wire would you guys recommend to run to the back of the truck? I feel like it should be somewhat heavy wire? Please feel free to post some pics to help a guy out!


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1566720 said:


> Well got the spreader unloaded today and put away until I have time to install it, should get to it in the next week I hope. I did wire up the motor today to a battery I had sitting around, everything spun easily. Gonna gather up some new hardware for it, some electrical plugs for the connection at the back of the truck. And just ordered a snow ex controller for it tonight, the Western brand controllers were pretty pricey, I found a snow ex controller for 70 bucks shipped on ebay, and from what I had read they are all pretty much universal. Plus I liked the low profile look of the snow ex controller, as I am trying to keep the cab of my truck clean, and not cluttered up with switches everywhere! The guy before me just ran it on a toggle, I think I'd rather have the variable speed function though!
> 
> Couple questions though, I'd like some info on plug style as to what would work best for the back of the truck. Also, what size wire would you guys recommend to run to the back of the truck? I feel like it should be somewhat heavy wire? Please feel free to post some pics to help a guy out!
> View attachment 121729


Does the unit have a plug on the motor, if so I'd try to match what's there. 
These thing can pull some amps, I'd check Angelo's or Central Parts Warehouse for cable, you'd be much better off having a OEM set up verse something you put together due to the enviroment it'd see.I put a big @ss in-line fuse 75amp) at the battery terminal. See pic,

Does it have a vibrator,if not you're going to want to put one on,


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BUFF;1566878 said:


> Does the unit have a plug on the motor, if so I'd try to match what's there.
> These thing can pull some amps, I'd check Angelo's or Central Parts Warehouse for cable, you'd be much better off having a OEM set up verse something you put together due to the enviroment it'd see.I put a big @ss in-line fuse 75amp) at the battery terminal. See pic,
> 
> Does it have a vibrator,if not you're going to want to put one on,


No plugs on the motor, its just two terminals on the motor. I intend for sure to have it fused, I feel like the way I'm going to wire it will probably be over kill, but I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1567063 said:


> No plugs on the motor, its just two terminals on the motor. I intend for sure to have it fused, I feel like the way I'm going to wire it will probably be over kill, but I'd rather be safe than sorry!


Well then pick up some weather proof pig tails and run some #6 wire.

When I did mine I got OEM style pig tails from CPW, don't forget a relay for your controler power.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Just waiting on my controller to get here now!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nice sewer pipe.


----------



## Triton2286

2006Sierra1500;1568931 said:


> Nice sewer pipe.


:laughing:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

2006Sierra1500;1568931 said:


> Nice sewer pipe.





Triton2286;1568933 said:


> :laughing:


Haha if it wasn't chrome. I'd like to put a different tip on there, but just can't justify the freakin price of them!


----------



## Triton2286

Hey just as long as you don't put stacks on it we'll like whatever you do lol.

I hate those punk kids that do that.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Triton2286;1569020 said:


> Hey just as long as you don't put stacks on it we'll like whatever you do lol.
> 
> I hate those punk kids that do that.


I like stacks on a diesel SO sit on it ! :laughing:

I always thought the Western salters hook up to your 2 inch hitch . Live and learn I guess.Thumbs Up


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Triton2286;1569020 said:


> Hey just as long as you don't put stacks on it we'll like whatever you do lol.
> 
> I hate those punk kids that do that.


Haha I've got mixed feelings on stacks, I do not like the big bull hauler stacks, just a simple short mitre cut stack aint bad. But not on my work truck I won't put no stacks.


xgiovannix12;1569072 said:


> I like stacks on a diesel SO sit on it ! :laughing:
> 
> I always thought the Western salters hook up to your 2 inch hitch . Live and learn I guess.Thumbs Up


I thought they did too, and some of them may, but this one was an entire setup.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Gotta admit it looks pretty solid. Does it disconnect quickly?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1569207 said:


> Gotta admit it looks pretty solid. Does it disconnect quickly?


Two pins and I can drive away from it. It's real solid, that spreader don't really move at all.


----------



## havenlax18

Is the 7.3 your work and personal truck now? Do you still drive the 94?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

havenlax18;1572525 said:


> Is the 7.3 your work and personal truck now? Do you still drive the 94?


Hey there sorry I took so long getting back, have been having spring like weather so haven't really thought to get on plowsite haha. I drive the 7.3 for personal and work, I still try to drive the 94 when I can though. Even though I swore and swore I'd never sell the thing, I listed it on CL today. I really need something that is 4x4 that could make me money. Rather than just being driven ocasionally. The thought is either a 4x4 1/2 ton or 3/4ton to run as a mowing truck, so the 7.3 can be my personal truck, but also plow. Who knows, I've not decided anything for certain yet.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/3607597953.html


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Reckon I may go out and get all hooked up here before too long.


----------



## BUFF

Don't do it, wait till triggers have been met before you load it.......Thumbs Up


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

BUFF;1602778 said:


> Don't do it, wait till triggers have been met before you load it.......Thumbs Up


Shortly after I posted those pictures I got called out to salt. About 9am Wednesday morning I went out, and I'm finally home and relaxing. And so tired I'm wide awake for some stupid reason haha.

Some pics....we got probably 8 inches or so. And supposedly another system on Monday...all in all a good run, blew a hyro line, and my truck currently wont leave second gear, thinking it is an electronic issue though. Enjoy


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

More.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Last ones....















Guess one of my customers got a picture of me plowing their driveway haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.




----------



## BUFF

Nice............ So how did the spreader work out for you?

I only got 4" out of that system but I saw parts of Kansas, Nebraska and Iowa got dumped.

They're saying more for us Saturday night with 3-4" and another one mid week.

Maybe the season will end on a positive note.payup


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

It works great. Until the bearing on the pully seized up!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

My transmission issue was the wiring harness being packed with ice and not making a good connection. I did end up having to put a new cooler on it though, this new one is rated for full sized motor homes and fifth wheel towing over 10k so it oughta do the job haha. Well, we got another storm the other night, now I'm just ready to be done and on to spring work.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Done pretty good over the last couple storms really. Just the transmission cooler I'd say was the biggest problem and that was easy. 







Over a quarter million miles and still going strong


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Just some pictures and clips from our two storms. Enjoy


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Upgrading the fleet a little bit! Put a 9' on my Diesel that I bought from Got H20 here on the site. Moving my 8ft over to my half ton. Which has undergone a d44 swap this summer. Got a great deal on a wrecked bronco, stole the parts I needed, parted some out, and sold the body for money ahead. Anyways...


----------



## xgiovannix12

nice upgrade


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice dude!


----------



## DieselSlug

That extra blade will help. Id really like to get an 8 foot in place of my 7.5, just too small for my 3/4 ton. I'm going to get some wings for mine since i cant seem to find a decent 8 foot blade locally.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1639399 said:


> nice upgrade


Thanks!


BlueRam2500;1639445 said:


> Nice dude!


Thanks!


DieselSlug;1639504 said:


> That extra blade will help. Id really like to get an 8 foot in place of my 7.5, just too small for my 3/4 ton. I'm going to get some wings for mine since i cant seem to find a decent 8 foot blade locally.


I'm really looking forward to putting it to work! I drove all the way to Indiana to get it lol. Too good of a deal though I think.

Here she is, took a little extra time and spent a little more money to upgrade some things rather than keeping it all stock. I've ordered a backrack for it and four corner hideaways that will be here today. My current light bar from the diesel will go on it. I bought a new light bar for the diesel, same bar, bigger version with a clear dome. It will also be mounted on a backrack with four corner hide aways. I drove myself crazy making sure both trucks are identical down to the t. Here before too long the 94 will also go in for lettering just like the diesel has. Except black letters instead of silver.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

And done, almost. Still have one more thing in the works for her.


----------



## mossman381

It still has 5 lugs?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1639973 said:


> Why wouldn't it?


Well 2-wheel drive trucks had 5 lugs. The 4x4's have 6 lugs. That is how chevys used to be. I was guessing that fords were the same way.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

All F150s were 5-lug up until 04(?).


----------



## CashinH&P

2006Sierra1500;1639988 said:


> All F150s were 5-lug up until 04(?).


Yep my 94 4x4 was a 5 lug if I remember correctly.


----------



## WilliamOak

You know what's funny is bill bought thy blade from me- funny to see that it's still on the site. That plow is being passed around this site like a drunk college chick lol


----------



## havenlax18

My old 99 f150 had 5 lugs and it was a 4x4. Plus I know the 92-97 half tons also had 5 lugs alike from mine and Austins old f150s. I just bought a 7.3 with a 9ft plow like yours. I ended up taking your advice. I am glad to see you did a 4x4 conversion. it looks sick. We have 3 2wd trucks a baby s10 and 2 f250's. I am planning on putting a 7.6 plow on it with ballast and it will be paired up with a skid or 2 at one of the complexes we cover. I figured its better then seeing it without a plow becuase as soon as the snow hits it goes out and salts anyway so the first 24 hours of the storm it will be plowing in a large flat lot them after that it will be able to travel around town. the truck currently has new shocks, dura tracks, a new dumping bed, and new one ton leaf springs. It get around pretty good for being a 2wd srw. How hard was the conversion? how much did you spend? Im debating if it was worth it. Thanks


----------



## havenlax18

By the way both trucks look great and I am one of the few that have been following you since day one. 

PS. My newest truck to the fleet is a 1995 ford f350 1 ton 4x4 7.3 powerstroke138,xxx regular cab long bed lights, backrack, duratracs, cb, transfer tank, tool box, ts 6 pos chip, pillard guages, 9 ft unimount, 8 inch tip, pintle hitch ...blah ..blah ..blah


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1639399 said:


> nice upgrade





mossman381;1639972 said:


> It still has 5 lugs?





2006Sierra1500;1639973 said:


> Why wouldn't it?





mossman381;1639974 said:


> Well 2-wheel drive trucks had 5 lugs. The 4x4's have 6 lugs. That is how chevys used to be. I was guessing that fords were the same way.





2006Sierra1500;1639988 said:


> All F150s were 5-lug up until 04(?).





CashinH&P;1639995 said:


> Yep my 94 4x4 was a 5 lug if I remember correctly.


Yeah its a 5 lugger still. They didn't go to six lugs til 03.5 04 I believe


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

WilliamOak;1639996 said:


> You know what's funny is bill bought thy blade from me- funny to see that it's still on the site. That plow is being passed around this site like a drunk college chick lol


What do you know about the plow, any issues, etc.


havenlax18;1640482 said:


> My old 99 f150 had 5 lugs and it was a 4x4. Plus I know the 92-97 half tons also had 5 lugs alike from mine and Austins old f150s. I just bought a 7.3 with a 9ft plow like yours. I ended up taking your advice. I am glad to see you did a 4x4 conversion. it looks sick. We have 3 2wd trucks a baby s10 and 2 f250's. I am planning on putting a 7.6 plow on it with ballast and it will be paired up with a skid or 2 at one of the complexes we cover. I figured its better then seeing it without a plow becuase as soon as the snow hits it goes out and salts anyway so the first 24 hours of the storm it will be plowing in a large flat lot them after that it will be able to travel around town. the truck currently has new shocks, dura tracks, a new dumping bed, and new one ton leaf springs. It get around pretty good for being a 2wd srw. How hard was the conversion? how much did you spend? Im debating if it was worth it. Thanks





havenlax18;1640483 said:


> By the way both trucks look great and I am one of the few that have been following you since day one.
> 
> PS. My newest truck to the fleet is a 1995 ford f350 1 ton 4x4 7.3 powerstroke138,xxx regular cab long bed lights, backrack, duratracs, cb, transfer tank, tool box, ts 6 pos chip, pillard guages, 9 ft unimount, 8 inch tip, pintle hitch ...blah ..blah ..blah


Hey thanks for following, the 4x4 conversion was pretty easy, woulda been much easier if I owned a lift but it still wasn't too bad. I have probably close to 3 grand in everything. But I upgraded brakes, re plumbed them, leveling kit, plow mount and wiring, warn hubs etc. I probably only have like 1,000 in the conversion though. The rest was outfitting the truck to hang a plow on the front. The ts chip is great, really woke up my truck when I put that thing on there.


----------



## WilliamOak

No issues it's a great plow. Bought it from a friend of mine it's been taken good care of. Lifts higher than any straight blade I've ever seen and is super quick


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

WilliamOak;1640647 said:


> No issues it's a great plow. Bought it from a friend of mine it's been taken good care of. Lifts higher than any straight blade I've ever seen and is super quick


Bill talked very highly of it, seems like a good guy. Got it back to Kansas and it wouldn't move! Had both him and I worried for a minute, turns out I had crap in my truck side connector from tucking it behind the bumper in the summer. Everything seemed to work great after that.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ok, both trucks are completely done and ready to plow. They both have pro racks with whelen century series bars on them. LED reverse flood lights, and four corner strobes. Kept it simple and did them both the exact same way.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

The rest.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks good! I need to get moving on my junk!


----------



## durafish

Looks good I Like those floods.....thinking about putting them on my backracks.


----------



## Triton2286

Looks good Austin, who makes the flood lights?


----------



## durafish

Snm sells them and eBay has ones that look the same.


----------



## Triton2286

Thanks! Not bad for $50


----------



## durafish

Way cheaper on eBay. I'm sure there the same.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thanks guys, all the lights on my trucks are from strobes n more


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Still had one thing left to do one the half ton. Got my new wheels on this weekend finally. Wrapped with some 265/75/16 bridgestone dueler revos. Picked up a little single stage off craigslist for 50 bucks the other day. Not knowing if it ran, the lady said it ran when her husband died two years ago, so I went and looked at it, looked clean, looked drained, fuel valve was closed, so i stole it. Dumped some fuel in it fired right up. I sold my Toro S-200 a few years ago and have missed it being around, so I knew I couldn't pass the deal up. The single stage will probably go in the bed of the half ton.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Put together my second conversion kit last night, and brought the smaller plow home for some new angle rams. Last winter I kept getting crap in the filter and sometimes in the valves. Pretty convinced the rams seals etc. were breaking down. Ran it for an hour back and forth up and down last night trying to replicate the failure with new rams. Never happened, I bet if it is going to fail it will be at 3am when its 5 above zero with 40mph winds!


----------



## xgiovannix12

you should put some real plow lights on her


----------



## fordmstng66

I would replace those angle fittings also. I replaced them on my Western uniMount every year because they ended up leaking. Looks good.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1650278 said:


> you should put some real plow lights on her


Plan to put the lights from my 9' on it, and buy a nice set for it. Or buy a nice set for both if I feel that rich....


fordmstng66;1650302 said:


> I would replace those angle fittings also. I replaced them on my Western uniMount every year because they ended up leaking. Looks good.


I thought about it but I havent had a single issue with the fitting so I figured what the heck


----------



## xgiovannix12

I always wanted to upgrade to the night hawks but Ill wait for my lights to break I guess. 

I hardly break my plow lights so it might be a while.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1650466 said:


> I always wanted to upgrade to the night hawks but Ill wait for my lights to break I guess.
> 
> I hardly break my plow lights so it might be a while.


I just bought a set of meyer night saber 2s a minute ago for my big plow, I'll see how they perform, Im considering the buyers lights but not sure yet. I'd like both blades to have bright lights vs the stock ones.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Im currently using them truck lite meyer ones with the sealed beams. They suck 

Edit: I admit they do work tho its better then nothing right?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Brought the monster home today, and the spreader. Getting everything prepped for the season while the money is still coming in payup


----------



## xgiovannix12

Looking good man. What happened to the salter?


----------



## durafish

How those led lights at night?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Drivers headlight on the PSD looks like its looking at the sky


----------



## xgiovannix12

Do you have a link for those led floods?


----------



## Triton2286

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-EFlood-1260-Lumen-Flood-Light.html


----------



## xgiovannix12

Thanks triton


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1651013 said:


> Looking good man. What happened to the salter?


The bearings in the drive pulley are no good, so I'm rebuilding all of the pulleys and a new belt. Just for peace of mind.


durafish;1651017 said:


> How those led lights at night?


BRIGHT, love them


2006Sierra1500;1651018 said:


> Drivers headlight on the PSD looks like its looking at the sky


Yeah I need to replace it, the mounting tab broke last winter, pretty sure it broke the same time I blew a hose on the plow from destroying a parking block.


Triton2286;1652490 said:


> http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-EFlood-1260-Lumen-Flood-Light.html


Yep, strobes n more


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got a couple pallets of ice melt to get the season started off the other day. Rumor has it we're supposed to see an event near the end of the month but I sure hope not. I still need to mow for a while more. Adding new lights to both plows as well....


----------



## scott3430

Nice J.D. skid. Yeah I hope winter doesn't come as early as late October, I still have all my fall cleanups to do.


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1653776 said:


> View attachment 128124


It looks like the trailer in evolving into a beavertail from running a SS with a load on it. Looking at the lug nutz I'd have to think it's a pretty LD trailer,


----------



## EGLC

4x4 conversion on the f150? lol and you are going to destroy that trailer constantly overloading it like that. That is a 7000lb gvw trailer.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

scott3430;1653834 said:


> Nice J.D. skid. Yeah I hope winter doesn't come as early as late October, I still have all my fall cleanups to do.


Likewise, the skid was borrowed for the occasion, sure wish it was mine.


BUFF;1653845 said:


> It looks like the trailer in evolving into a beavertail from running a SS with a load on it. Looking at the lug nutz I'd have to think it's a pretty LD trailer,


It isn't an equipment trailer by any means, thats for sure lol.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Installed my second set of meyer nite saber 2s yesterday. I think I'll like them alot, they're super bright! Got the half ton lettered today as well just like the diesel is.


----------



## scag413

Your white truck looks so good!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Big difference in the plow lights ?? between sealed beams and halogens


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

scag413;1657738 said:


> Your white truck looks so good!


Thanks!


xgiovannix12;1657745 said:


> Big difference in the plow lights ?? between sealed beams and halogens


Big difference! Wish I would have taken before and afters, but yes, well worth the upgrade.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got the cutting edge replaced on the small plow, and added a back drag edge. Read mixed reviews on them, so I guess I'll just have to see for myself. Got bored the other day on one of our rain days, so I took a couple old TIR3 leds I had and put them on the sides of the spreader, as well as a new flood light to see the material better. I think I'm ready to go


----------



## joeyg999

Do you have a cooler for the trans in the 150?? I had a 1996 f150 with a 8' blade on it last year and it had no cooler on it. The truck did good and ran great for years. Last year it started puking all the trans fluid when the trans got to hot. 
We added the biggest cooler with a 10" fan on a temp control and never happened again. 

Good luck with it though those older trucks really take a beating.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

joeyg999;1673247 said:


> Do you have a cooler for the trans in the 150?? I had a 1996 f150 with a 8' blade on it last year and it had no cooler on it. The truck did good and ran great for years. Last year it started puking all the trans fluid when the trans got to hot.
> We added the biggest cooler with a 10" fan on a temp control and never happened again.
> 
> Good luck with it though those older trucks really take a beating.


The older trucks sure can take a beating. The half ton has a radiator mounted cooler, it is the stock cooler though. I will probably be upgrading it though, as I know the e40D is very prone to heat problems, and I kinda value my transmission too!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got the first action of the season this morning. Just a little salting event, still not done with leaf cleanups


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

$2.97 a gallon?!?!?!?! I'm on my way! Its at least 3.30 out here


----------



## xgiovannix12

2006Sierra1500;1678101 said:


> $2.97 a gallon?!?!?!?! I'm on my way! Its at least 3.30 out here


I paid 3.57 yesterday :laughing:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

2006Sierra1500;1678101 said:


> $2.97 a gallon?!?!?!?! I'm on my way! Its at least 3.30 out here





xgiovannix12;1678103 said:


> I paid 3.57 yesterday :laughing:


Yessir, unleaded is $2.97 and diesel is like $3.65 I believe


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

KL&M Snow Div.;1678672 said:


> Yessir, unleaded is $2.97 and diesel is like $3.65 I believe


Lucky f**k...

:realmad:


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1678676 said:


> Lucky f**k...
> 
> :realmad:


Denver is $2.77g for reg.


----------



## MajorDave

That's free compare to New York City prices!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1680953 said:


> That's free compare to New York City prices!


But you guys have the theater......LOL


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow, I was happy as soon as unleaded hit $3.59! Its currently $3.57, and USLD is $4.05 at the cheapest station.


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1680975 said:


> But you guys have the theater......LOL


LOL - ya - lucky us! haha … I'm always there - right!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Had our first storm of the season yesterday. About 2", the half ton got to get her first run. And I gotta say, the truck is a monster! Sure is a good feeling to see it all working like it should. Slung salt all day to keep up with freezing rain and sleet, then shortly after the sun went down the snow dumped. Got in about 12 hours of pushing. Both trucks were up to it. The diesel just got a purpose built transmission two days before the storm. Thank god they got it done in time!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Some more of the half ton


----------



## xgiovannix12

Looks like the new lights are treating you well.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

xgiovannix12;1693800 said:


> Looks like the new lights are treating you well.


Yeah they worked real good. Worth the money for sure.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

We ended up getting a push in over the weekend....


----------



## michiganmower10

KL&M Snow Div.;1713618 said:


> We ended up getting a push in over the weekend....
> View attachment 131859
> 
> 
> View attachment 131860
> 
> 
> View attachment 131861
> 
> 
> View attachment 131862


nice fords, i followed some of your stuff on lawnsite, looks like your doing well and have converted the 150, good luck for the rest of the seasonussmileyflag


----------



## Banksy

Nice, dude.


----------



## dieselboy01

How's the back drag blade doing?


----------



## mossman381

Looks like the weather is keeping you busy. And that is a good thing


----------



## Banksy

I like the F150. I was playing on CL looking for a short bed, 4x4, auto F150. Didn't find much, but the 2wd's are dang everywhere.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

michiganmower10;1714096 said:


> nice fords, i followed some of your stuff on lawnsite, looks like your doing well and have converted the 150, good luck for the rest of the seasonussmileyflag


Thanks! Yes I did convert it to a 4x4, and am very glad I did! Good luck to you as well!


Banksy;1714115 said:


> Nice, dude.


Thanks!


dieselboy01;1714143 said:


> How's the back drag blade doing?


Its pretty nice to have, it seems to chatter some on asphalt lots going forward. But it back drags as good as my big plow. The big plow does a decent job because its so heavy. I'd probably buy another back drag edge when the time comes.


mossman381;1714426 said:



> Looks like the weather is keeping you busy. And that is a good thing


Yessir!


Banksy;1714433 said:


> I like the F150. I was playing on CL looking for a short bed, 4x4, auto F150. Didn't find much, but the 2wd's are dang everywhere.


Thanks! That is true about the 2wds being everywhere. They are not too hard to convert if you have some basic skills and tools. We did mine in a few weekends for the most part.


----------



## havenlax18

Trucks look great man hard work is paying off soon we will see something newer I'm sure. I am a huge fanatic of the OBS.


----------



## havenlax18

Austin can you tell me where to buy replacement rubber for your cutting edges? For the wings. I have the same ones


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

havenlax18;1722444 said:


> Trucks look great man hard work is paying off soon we will see something newer I'm sure. I am a huge fanatic of the OBS.


Not sure about newer just yet, I can't fall in love with any of the new trucks, although they are very nice. I really have a spot for OBS trucks, I may or may not rebuild the body on the powerstroke this summer. Lot of deciding left on that topic.


havenlax18;1722445 said:


> Austin can you tell me where to buy replacement rubber for your cutting edges? For the wings. I have the same ones


Honestly, no idea, I would start with buyers though.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

havenlax18;1722445 said:


> Austin can you tell me where to buy replacement rubber for your cutting edges? For the wings. I have the same ones


I thought of this comment today as I was looking on the Northern Tool website at another set of wings for my smaller plow. Will probably be buying a second set, as they just save me a load of time, and every minute counts!

Below is the part number Northern Tool has listed for replacement edges.

BU0020500


----------



## dieselboy01

KL&M Snow Div.;1738494 said:


> I thought of this comment today as I was looking on the Northern Tool website at another set of wings for my smaller plow. Will probably be buying a second set, as they just save me a load of time, and every minute counts!
> 
> Below is the part number Northern Tool has listed for replacement edges.
> 
> BU0020500


I was just thinking of this today for my wings. Thanks for the part number you saved me a lot of time.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

dieselboy01;1739045 said:


> I was just thinking of this today for my wings. Thanks for the part number you saved me a lot of time.


No problem! I don't believe the part number is a valid number on the website though. I think you have to call them


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Little update, got a shop finally. Nothing real super fancy, but it should do the job.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got all moved in for the most part over the weekend, some little tlc projects on the list for the place, but I'm only renting, so I don't want to put a bunch into it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Picked up probably five new lots this week as well, one being a storage facility 

Then we got to push it all twice in one storm.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ok, this is it


----------



## BlueRam2500

That's awesome man, I'm happy you're expanding and getting more work. I would kill to have a shop like that in my area!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Same here I need to build me a shop. Are you renting it?


----------



## BUFF

KL&M Snow Div.;1747690 said:


> Little update, got a shop finally. Nothing real super fancy, but it should do the job.
> View attachment 133382
> 
> 
> View attachment 133383
> 
> 
> View attachment 133384
> 
> 
> View attachment 133385


Nice, there's no way I could function without my shop, plus it's a good place to hide from the family too.


----------

